# If True This Changes the World... Jong Un might be Dead



## Lewdog

Saw this report from a verified source.


----------



## miketx

Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!


----------



## JoeB131

I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"









						Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
					

North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…




					nypost.com
				




Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.


----------



## Lewdog

JoeB131 said:


> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.



I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.

It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line.  We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.


----------



## OldLady

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849


Who is going to make sure the people all cry for Kim?  Or will the people seize the opportunity and revolt?  I'll bet we're in there trying to push buttons.

I thought it was a little weird yesterday during the President's presser that when he was asked (twice) the last time he talked to Kim, he flatly said "I'm not going to say."  End of subject.  At that time, the Pres was saying he hoped Kim was okay, they have a good relationship, and Trump's people think it is just a rumor.


----------



## Lewdog

OldLady said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849
> 
> 
> 
> Was it the Virus, I wonder?
> 
> He murdered his brother and his uncle.  His child is still very young.  Who's in line for succession?  I can see the military leaders elbowing each other aside to get to the front of the line as a "counselor" for the young pup.  Who is going to make sure the people all cry for Kim?  Or will the people seize the opportunity and revolt?  I'll bet we're in there trying to push buttons.
> 
> I thought it was a little weird yesterday during the President's presser that when he was asked (twice) the last time he talked to Kim, he flatly said "I'm not going to say."  End of subject.  At that time, the Pres was saying he hoped Kim was okay, they have a good relationship, and Trump's people think it is just a rumor.
Click to expand...


I read it is his younger sister.


----------



## Pogo

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849



Still can't accept Tweeter as a legitimate source for anything.


----------



## depotoo

JoeB131 said:


> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.


He did have his uncle killed, whether by dogs, we can’t say for sure, a nd the story about his mistress they denied but a defector confirmed it.


----------



## miketx

JoeB131 said:


> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.


That's almost exactly how most of your posts turn out to be.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It would be his younger sister.  She would  have a massacre to establish her power.


----------



## miketx




----------



## depotoo

Kim Jong-un: China sends doctors to check on health – report
					

Speculation continues about dictator’s condition after reports of heart surgery and absence from important events




					www.theguardian.com
				











						Kim Jong Un remained absent as North Korean media celebrates on founding anniversary of armed forces
					

China has sent a medical team to assess the health status of the supreme leader, Reuters reported.




					www.newsweek.com
				



Only time will tell.


----------



## JoeB131

Lewdog said:


> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line. We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.



Actually, his sister is kind of cute.   





But I have a thing for Asian chicks.  

I'm not sure if I'm cheering for a fall of the regime.  It would be a humanitarian disaster, with millions of hungry north koreans fleeing south looking for food.


----------



## JoeB131

depotoo said:


> He did have his uncle killed, whether by dogs, we can’t say for sure, a nd the story about his mistress they denied but a defector confirmed it.











						Hyon Song-wol - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Actually, she's alive and well. 





On 29 August 2013, _The Chosun Ilbo_ reported that Hyon had been executed by firing squad on the orders of Kim Jong-un along with eleven other performers, including violinist Mun Kyong-jin, both of whom had allegedly made illegal pornographic videos.[5][6] According to a source quoted by the newspaper, "They were executed with machine guns while the key members of the Unhasu Orchestra, the Wangjaesan Light Music Band and the Moranbong Band as well as the families of the victims looked on."[5][7]

Pyongyang's state news agency KCNA denied claims that the singer was executed, and a Japanese news magazine reported that she was seen subsequently.[8]

On 16 May 2014, Hyon appeared on North Korean television participating in the National Convention of Artists, disproving the rumors.


----------



## toobfreak

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849











						China Sends Experts to Advise on North Korean Dictator's Health
					

The mystery surrounding the health of North Korea’s Supreme Leader Kim Jong Un is being delved into by a group of Chinese doctors and officials, but any news of their findings has yet to emerge, reports say.




					www.ibtimes.com
				












						Korean Peninsula expert believes North Korea's Kim Jong Un is dead; pictures, reports flood social media
					

Unconfirmed reports about North Korea leader Kim Jong Un's death appeared online after China sent doctors to North Korea to help determine his current health status




					www.ibtimes.sg
				












						Rumour Kim Jong-un is DEAD spreads on Twitter - but is all as it seems?
					

Rumours began to spread after a tweet was posted from an account claiming to be South Korea's defence minister Han Min-goo




					www.mirror.co.uk
				












						Wayne Dupree
					

Wayne Dupree political stories




					www.waynedupree.com
				












						Zumwalt: No Clear Heir in Sight as Kim Jong-un's Fate Remains Uncertain
					

Ever since the founding of North Korea, three things have been certain: regime brutality, Kim family rule, and smooth transition of power.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## depotoo

JoeB131 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did have his uncle killed, whether by dogs, we can’t say for sure, a nd the story about his mistress they denied but a defector confirmed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyon Song-wol - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, she's alive and well.
> 
> View attachment 327868
> 
> On 29 August 2013, _The Chosun Ilbo_ reported that Hyon had been executed by firing squad on the orders of Kim Jong-un along with eleven other performers, including violinist Mun Kyong-jin, both of whom had allegedly made illegal pornographic videos.[5][6] According to a source quoted by the newspaper, "They were executed with machine guns while the key members of the Unhasu Orchestra, the Wangjaesan Light Music Band and the Moranbong Band as well as the families of the victims looked on."[5][7]
> 
> Pyongyang's state news agency KCNA denied claims that the singer was executed, and a Japanese news magazine reported that she was seen subsequently.[8]
> 
> On 16 May 2014, Hyon appeared on North Korean television participating in the National Convention of Artists, disproving the rumors.
Click to expand...

According to NK...


----------



## shockedcanadian

No information confirms this, but if he's gone, the questions would be asked, "how or by whom"?

I could go over a few scenarios, but certainly one could be that he was getting closer to S Korea and maybe even the U.S and China or others saw a vital controlled satellite at their border disappearing.  Could it be someone from the inside who wanted power?  Maybe an enemy state who was concerned about the whispers lately he was considering a nuclear test (another reason China may have been responsible if they felt he was disobeying)?

Nobody knows anything right now, he could be inside watching MSNBC and being fed candy.  However, if he is gone, even as he didn't seem very healthy and I even recall Tucker Carlson mentioning that he could hear Kim breathing heavily when he was nearby just while performing that short walk, I'd still be suspicious.  When and if such tyrants fall, there must always be questions that are answered.


----------



## Recce4

I was stationed in South Korea twice. On a good day, the relationship between north and South is unstable.

This could get sporty.

I've met several defectors/refugees from the north. I hope for the north to mend its ways so the people there could learn about freedom but I don't see it happening. Too many at  the top of the pyramid would ruthlessly kill to maintain their hold on power. That's what socialism is all about: wealth and power for a few, misery for most.


----------



## JoeB131

depotoo said:


> According to NK...



Um, yeah, she looks pretty lively in that film.   


Which was broadcast after she was supposedly executed.


----------



## Lewdog

shockedcanadian said:


> No information confirms this, but if he's gone, the questions would be asked, "how or by whom"?
> 
> I could go over a few scenarios, but certainly one could be that he was getting closer to S Korea and maybe even the U.S and China or others saw a vital controlled satellite at their border disappearing.  Could it be someone from the inside who wanted power?  Maybe an enemy state who was concerned about the whispers lately he was considering a nuclear test (another reason China may have been responsible if they felt he was disobeying)?
> 
> Nobody knows anything right now, he could be inside watching MSNBC and being fed candy.  However, if he is gone, even as he didn't seem very healthy and I even recall Tucker Carlson mentioning that he could hear Kim breathing heavily when he was nearby just while performing that short walk, I'd still be suspicious.  When and if such tyrants fall, there must always be questions that are answered.



He was extremely obese, had LOTS of bad habits like loving specific cigarettes and cheese he had imported... and supposedly it was a "botched" heart surgery.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Lewdog said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No information confirms this, but if he's gone, the questions would be asked, "how or by whom"?
> 
> I could go over a few scenarios, but certainly one could be that he was getting closer to S Korea and maybe even the U.S and China or others saw a vital controlled satellite at their border disappearing.  Could it be someone from the inside who wanted power?  Maybe an enemy state who was concerned about the whispers lately he was considering a nuclear test (another reason China may have been responsible if they felt he was disobeying)?
> 
> Nobody knows anything right now, he could be inside watching MSNBC and being fed candy.  However, if he is gone, even as he didn't seem very healthy and I even recall Tucker Carlson mentioning that he could hear Kim breathing heavily when he was nearby just while performing that short walk, I'd still be suspicious.  When and if such tyrants fall, there must always be questions that are answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was extremely obese, had LOTS of bad habits like loving specific cigarettes and cheese he had imported... and supposedly it was a "botched" heart surgery.
Click to expand...


Yeah I read that botched angle.  I stand by my statement.  I just ask the questions, someone else will have to find the answers on this one.  He certainly didn't seem to be in sparkling health, but who knows?  Time will tell.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

miketx said:


> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!


Hillary could replace Kim, but she is more evil


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!



  His sister.
Who is purported to be worse than he was.


----------



## Lewdog

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His sister.
> Who is purported to be worse than he was.
Click to expand...


Weird I thought I had read the opposite, but then again I could have gotten that mixed up with his older brother that got killed and lost his succession to power for sneaking to Japan to go to Disneyland.


----------



## Pogo

Lewdog said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His sister.
> Who is purported to be worse than he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird I thought I had read the opposite, but then again I could have gotten that mixed up with his older brother that got killed and lost his succession to power for sneaking to Japan to go to Disneyland.
Click to expand...


Yeah I never heard of that either.  His sister was the one who came to the Winter Olympics and met with the South Korea President and I think had something to do with unifying the North and South Korea skating team if memory serves.

This is a pretty comprehensive page about her.


----------



## Missourian

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849


Dammit do I ever miss informative ...and agree.  Like sucks.


----------



## Doc7505

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849



If true, the Chinese leaders will not allow a free society in North Korea and will probably insert one of their chosen Koreans to lead that country. Lil Kim Jung Un is/was ruthless and killed any threat to his power including his own relatives. Undoubtedly there will be a bloody struggle for power within the Hermit nation....









						Kim Jong-un Might Be Dead. Here’s What to Expect (Not Good)
					

BRANDON J. WEICHERT | THE WEICHERT REPORT Scattered reports are coming in–all unconfirmed–that the North Korean strongman, Kim Jong-un, is dead. The Washington Examiner reports also tha…




					theweichertreport.com


----------



## Missourian

JoeB131 said:


> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.


I saw the same,  maybe from the same source...Japanese intelligence.


----------



## Lewdog

Doc7505 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, the Chinese leaders will not allow a free society in North Korea and will probably insert one of their chosen Koreans to lead that country. Lil Kim Jung Un is/was ruthless and killed any threat to his power including his own relatives.
Click to expand...


Well given the only reason they agreed to stop the Korean War was if they could keep the Communist North as a buffer, they will do whatever it takes to keep a Communist dictator in power there.


----------



## Lewdog

And now another source.









						N. Korea Dictator Kim Jong-un Reportedly Dead After Botched Heart Surgery
					

Kim Jong-un is reportedly about to kick the bucket, or already has.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## hjmick

Would that make him Un-dead?


----------



## hjmick

Exclusive: China sent team including medical experts to advise on North Korea’s Kim
					

China has dispatched a team to North Korea including medical experts to advise on North Korean leader Kim Jong Un, according to three people familiar with the situation.




					www.reuters.com
				












						North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un rumored to be dead, brain-dead or just fine
					

A vice director of HKSTV Hong Kong Satellite Television, a Beijing-backed broadcast network in Hong Kong, claimed that Kim was dead, citing a “very solid source.”




					nypost.com


----------



## Desperado

If he did die, you can be sure the media will say he died of Covid 19 complications


----------



## OldLady

If China is "investigating" this, will we ever find out?


----------



## Recce4

Pogo said:


> This is a pretty comprehensive page about her.



Informative. Thanks.

(Bring that button back).


----------



## JLW

One always has to take what comes out of North Korea with skepticism, but if true, we will most likely see a power struggle with Kim’s sister, Kim Yo-Jong claiming authority as regent for Kim’s children and as a lineal descendant of the Kim family. I am sure power moves are well underway.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Johnlaw said:


> One always has to take what comes out of North Korea with skepticism, but if true, we will most likely see a power struggle with Kim’s sister, Kim Yo-Jong claiming authority as regent for Kim’s children and as a lineal descendant of the Kim family. I am sure power moves are well underway.




Only Dai Lo China will decide the outcome of any struggle, so they had better not even waste their time and create bad blood between one another only for one to be disappointed and eventually liquidated.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Recce4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty comprehensive page about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Informative. Thanks.
> 
> (Bring that button back).
Click to expand...



It was the best button.  Thank you was ok too.


----------



## Rocko

Still don’t trust that it’s true yet. If so good riddance


----------



## OldLady

Johnlaw said:


> One always has to take what comes out of North Korea with skepticism, but if true, we will most likely see a power struggle with Kim’s sister, Kim Yo-Jong claiming authority as regent for Kim’s children and as a lineal descendant of the Kim family. I am sure power moves are well underway.


I didn't know he had more than one child.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

This isn't necessarily a good thing


----------



## Lewdog

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> This isn't necessarily a good thing



I never said it was good... just that it will change the world and it will.  Worst case scenario is you see a civil war where North Koreans see that China is picking their new leader and not the "will of God" they think does everything in their country.


----------



## miketx

If he's dead, how will it be blamed on Trump?


----------



## Nostra

Or close to it?









						N. Korea Dictator Kim Jong-un Reportedly Dead After Botched Heart Surgery
					

Kim Jong-un is reportedly about to kick the bucket, or already has.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Billy_Bob

Wait until his sister takes the throne... She is one ruthless bitch... Shit is going to get real dicey if he is dead..


----------



## White 6

Nostra said:


> Or close to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N. Korea Dictator Kim Jong-un Reportedly Dead After Botched Heart Surgery
> 
> 
> Kim Jong-un is reportedly about to kick the bucket, or already has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Do you believe it yet?  Not sure his sister has any assurances of being better.


----------



## MACAULAY

How about Stacey Abrams.  They are about the same size, look a bit alike; both are Marxists, and both equally unqualified to lead.  If she got that ridiculous haircut the fat boy had, lots of North Koreans wouldn't notice the difference....certainly they would be afraid to say they did.


----------



## Mac1958

If he goes, I hope the North Korean people are better at pretending to cry than when his dad croaked.  Holy crap, that was terrible.

Supposedly he has an equally psycho sister ready to take the reins if he assumes kimchi temperature.


----------



## miketx

Billy_Bob said:


> Wait until his sister takes the throne... She is one ruthless bitch... Shit is going to get real dicey if he is dead..


Trump will just go over and grab her by the p----! Of course after the bleach and lysol injections!


----------



## MACAULAY

miketx said:


> If he's dead, how will it be blamed on Trump?


_______

Something like the Doctor who operated claiming Trump put him up to botching the operation---right before the Doctor is marched off to be hung---so they wouldn't kill his family too.

New York Media would run with it.  They have routinely relied on less reliable sources to report even more outrageous shit.


----------



## P@triot

What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!








						Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
					

Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## evenflow1969

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849


I would like to say this is good news. How ever this just adds another unknown to a situation that needs no more variables. I have to admit I wish this had happened when the corona virus issue was already settled.


----------



## IM2

MACAULAY said:


> How about Stacey Abrams.  They are about the same size, look a bit alike; both are Marxists, and both equally unqualified to lead.  If she got that ridiculous haircut the fat boy had, lots of North Koreans wouldn't notice the difference....certainly they would be afraid to say they did.


Stupid.


----------



## HaShev

Lewdog said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line.  We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing, his sister who I think helped tame his perspective that lead to us being able to open up talks.


----------



## tycho1572

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849


How does the death of that fat fuck change the world?? lol


----------



## HaShev

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary could replace Kim, but she is more evil
> View attachment 327874
Click to expand...


----------



## MACAULAY

IM2 said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Stacey Abrams.  They are about the same size, look a bit alike; both are Marxists, and both equally unqualified to lead.  If she got that ridiculous haircut the fat boy had, lots of North Koreans wouldn't notice the difference....certainly they would be afraid to say they did.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid.
Click to expand...

_____

You know, the real W.E.B. DuBois said in about 1905 that, "sooner or later, Black People are going to have to realize that everything that goes wrong in their lives is not the fault of White People".

I have read some of your recent posts, and you are a long long way from following his advice even though you use his picture for your signature on the internet.

65 years after the War on Poverty, The Great Society and Affirmative Action---you are still whining like a little bitch.  I think you must be stupid or something.

______


----------



## Dragonlady

miketx said:


> If he's dead, how will it be blamed on Trump?



It won't be blamed on Trump, but you can be sure he'll try to claim credit for it.


----------



## HaShev

Whoever it is has a choice and chance to bring NK to growth never seen as they have the perfectly timed opportunity to pick up production China will lose from all this. And the global economy can benefit from infrastructure projects and setting up manufacturing creating an economy/wealth that can buy our goods and services as well.


----------



## miketx

Dragonlady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's dead, how will it be blamed on Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be blamed on Trump, but you can be sure he'll try to claim credit for it.
Click to expand...

I notice you rabid vermin make insane claims 24/7.


----------



## Dick Foster

JoeB131 said:


> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.


He already was in a vegetative state.


----------



## Dekster

China reportedly is sending a medical delegation to NK which would suggest reports of Donnie's BFF's demise are premature.


----------



## miketx

JoeB131 said:


> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.


Much like today's democrats.


----------



## two_iron

If true, it's a very sad day for the Dims..... one of their own unceremoniously recalled back up satan's ass.... my condolences.


----------



## Lewdog

Dekster said:


> China reportedly is sending a medical delegation to NK which would suggest reports of Donnie's BFF's demise are premature.



You need to check the dates... that was a few days ago.


----------



## MisterBeale

JoeB131 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line. We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his sister is kind of cute.
> 
> View attachment 327865
> 
> But I have a thing for Asian chicks.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm cheering for a fall of the regime.  It would be a humanitarian disaster, with millions of hungry north koreans fleeing south looking for food.
Click to expand...

Let's hope Trump doesn't share your proclivities.    

That would make it difficult for him to focus on diplomacy.


----------



## JoeB131

Billy_Bob said:


> Wait until his sister takes the throne... She is one ruthless bitch... Shit is going to get real dicey if he is dead..



Or she might be less crazy and easier to work with.   

Also, she's kind of hot.


----------



## JoeB131

MisterBeale said:


> Let's hope Trump doesn't share your proclivities.
> 
> That would make it difficult for him to focus on diplomacy.



I'm sure she'll tell him how manly he is and he'll sign over Alaska.


----------



## MisterBeale

JoeB131 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope Trump doesn't share your proclivities.
> 
> That would make it difficult for him to focus on diplomacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she'll tell him how manly he is and he'll sign over Alaska.
Click to expand...

Or he'll try to grab her by the pussy and she'll nuke Hawaii.


----------



## miketx

JoeB131 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line. We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his sister is kind of cute.
> 
> View attachment 327865
> 
> But I have a thing for Asian chicks.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm cheering for a fall of the regime.  It would be a humanitarian disaster, with millions of hungry north koreans fleeing south looking for food.
Click to expand...

Perhaps you and the others of your kind can a company over there selling hair straightener.


----------



## miketx

MisterBeale said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope Trump doesn't share your proclivities.
> 
> That would make it difficult for him to focus on diplomacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she'll tell him how manly he is and he'll sign over Alaska.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or he'll try to grab her by the pussy and she'll nuke Hawaii.
Click to expand...

Just need to make sure she's had her clorox and lysol shots.


----------



## boedicca

shockedcanadian said:


> No information confirms this, but if he's gone, the questions would be asked, "how or by whom"?
> 
> I could go over a few scenarios, but certainly one could be that he was getting closer to S Korea and maybe even the U.S and China or others saw a vital controlled satellite at their border disappearing.  Could it be someone from the inside who wanted power?  Maybe an enemy state who was concerned about the whispers lately he was considering a nuclear test (another reason China may have been responsible if they felt he was disobeying)?
> 
> Nobody knows anything right now, he could be inside watching MSNBC and being fed candy.  However, if he is gone, even as he didn't seem very healthy and I even recall Tucker Carlson mentioning that he could hear Kim breathing heavily when he was nearby just while performing that short walk, I'd still be suspicious.  When and if such tyrants fall, there must always be questions that are answered.





How or by whom?   His mouth and stomach are the obvious suspects.


----------



## Dekster

Lewdog said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> China reportedly is sending a medical delegation to NK which would suggest reports of Donnie's BFF's demise are premature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to check the dates... that was a few days ago.
Click to expand...


Rueters is reporting it today Exclusive: China sent team including medical experts to advise on North Korea’s Kim

and in addition, "
South Korean government officials and a Chinese official with the Liaison Department challenged subsequent reports suggesting that Kim was in grave danger after surgery. South Korean officials said they had detected no signs of unusual activity in North Korea.

On Thursday, U.S. President Donald Trump also downplayed earlier reports that Kim was gravely ill. “I think the report was incorrect,” Trump told reporters, but he declined to say if he had been in touch with North Korean officials.

On Friday, a South Korean source told Reuters their intelligence was that Kim was alive and would likely make an appearance soon. The person said he did not have any comment on Kim’s current condition or any Chinese involvement."


----------



## xyz

Do you guys really think his sister would take power if he croaks? I'm thinking more that the military would take power.

I've never seen a communist state run by a woman that I can think of, despite all the communist women's rights propaganda. Some women did hold high positions though.


----------



## shimon

HaShev said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary could replace Kim, but she is more evil
> View attachment 327874
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 327940
Click to expand...

I don’t know who will replace him if he is truly gone but it is definitely time for a new beginning.... Michael you will find this as humorous as I do but his falling ill meant he missed the anniversary of the founding of their army... It is the 88 th anniversary of that founding so it is a great sign for possible change as the crazy 8’ s strike again...Also I believe he is the third leader in his line matching the three layers we always talk about... Regardless it is time for North Korea to finally join the other nations and if it comes in peaceably that is so much the better to say the least...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

HaShev said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary could replace Kim, but she is more evil
> View attachment 327874
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 327940
Click to expand...

nightmarish


----------



## MACAULAY

Dick Foster said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> He already was in a vegetative state.
Click to expand...

______

I guess they mean that now, he can't even stand around and look at things.


----------



## Pogo

Recce4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty comprehensive page about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Informative. Thanks.
> 
> (Bring that button back).
Click to expand...


Damn.  Never saw so much love for the Informative Button before.


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Bob said:


> Wait until his sister takes the throne... She is one ruthless bitch... Shit is going to get real dicey if he is dead..



Where exactly are y'all getting this "ruthless bitch" malarkey that somehow can't be linked or backed up?
Is it because you post it on the internets and then read it, and then go, "well there it is, right there on the internets"?


----------



## okfine

JoeB131 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line. We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his sister is kind of cute.
> 
> View attachment 327865
> 
> But I have a thing for Asian chicks.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm cheering for a fall of the regime.  It would be a humanitarian disaster, with millions of hungry north koreans fleeing south looking for food.
Click to expand...

I bet Fatso's love letters were from her.


----------



## miketx

Pogo said:


> Recce4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty comprehensive page about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Informative. Thanks.
> 
> (Bring that button back).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn.  Never saw so much love for the Informative Button before.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

miketx said:


> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!


Hillary


----------



## Pogo

xyz said:


> Do you guys really think his sister would take power if he croaks? I'm thinking more that the military would take power.
> 
> I've never seen a communist state run by a woman that I can think of, despite all the communist women's rights propaganda. Some women did hold high positions though.



Yes.  She seems to be the closest thing to his Number Two, AND she has the blood.  Dim Dong's kids are still kids.  "Communist" ain't got nuttin' to do with it.


----------



## miketx

CrusaderFrank said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary
Click to expand...


----------



## xyz

We'll find out in couple of days or a week.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

miketx said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 328027
Click to expand...

Omg!  No!! Lolololololooll


----------



## Vastator

A woman dictator in sole possession of a nuclear arsenal... What could go wrong..?


----------



## okfine

hjmick said:


> Would that make him Un-dead?


Un dead or Dead Un


----------



## Vastator

Even if true... I doubt Uns death will bring the South back to Korea...


----------



## OldLady

xyz said:


> Do you guys really think his sister would take power if he croaks? I'm thinking more that the military would take power.
> 
> I've never seen a communist state run by a woman that I can think of, despite all the communist women's rights propaganda. Some women did hold high positions though.


It's not so much a communist state as a ... well I don't know what you call it.  It's more like an old time dynasty with an absolute Emperor.  If there can be a Queen, there can be his sister.


----------



## Vastator

OldLady said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys really think his sister would take power if he croaks? I'm thinking more that the military would take power.
> 
> I've never seen a communist state run by a woman that I can think of, despite all the communist women's rights propaganda. Some women did hold high positions though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much a communist state as a ... well I don't know what you call it.  It's more like an old time dynasty with an absolute Emperor.  If there can be a Queen, there can be his sister.
Click to expand...

Old time? There are still many nations ruled by Kings, and hereditary Dynasties... Idiot...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Lewdog said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, the Chinese leaders will not allow a free society in North Korea and will probably insert one of their chosen Koreans to lead that country. Lil Kim Jung Un is/was ruthless and killed any threat to his power including his own relatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well given the only reason they agreed to stop the Korean War was if they could keep the Communist North as a buffer, they will do whatever it takes to keep a Communist dictator in power there.
Click to expand...


I was thinking that and seeing Kim was talking to Trump and China hate the U.S. it seem this might have been coup if reports are correct and he is dead...

The Sister is more of a hardliner and will make a great puppet for China...


----------



## skye

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary could replace Kim, but she is more evil
> View attachment 327874
Click to expand...


----------



## gulfman

Doesn't he have a son?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

miketx said:


> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!



If this is correct and Kim Jong-un is actually dead because of a fuck up in his heart surgery, I would be thinking that fuck up was deliberate, that the order from someone perhaps a high up in the North Korean military gave the order to fuck it up so he would die. I am thinking this because I do not think the high up's in the North Korean military were happy when he agreed to meet The Donald and explore with him a potential way to deescalate a potential military situation between North Korea and South Korea.

So what do we know about the sister Kim Yo-jong? Well she did go to the 2018 Winter Olympics in South Korea and seemed to get along okay with the South Korean President and gave him a letter written by her brother Kim Jong-un for him. This would then suggest that the sister might also be open to exploring a potential way to deescalate a potential military situation, which then could suggest that the high up's in the North Korean military would consider her NOT to be the follow on as leader from her brother IF he is dead. This then leaves the only alternative which would be one of the high up's in the North Korean military taking over which then that would mean this would be a military Coup d'état which would be a VERY ominous prospect for South Korea and also probably Japan.

So the candidates in that situation would be the main high up's in the North Korean military.

General Kim Su-gil, Director of The General Political Bureau. He is 70 years in age. So probably it won't be him:





General No Kwang-chol, Minister of the Armed Forces. He is 64 years in age on the right of the below picture:





General Pak Jong-chon, Chief of the General Staff, cannot find his age but he seems younger than the above two:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gulfman said:


> Doesn't he have a son?



No Kim Jong-un is/was aged 36 years in age and has a 7 years in age daughter, no son.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

OldLady said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys really think his sister would take power if he croaks? I'm thinking more that the military would take power.
> 
> I've never seen a communist state run by a woman that I can think of, despite all the communist women's rights propaganda. Some women did hold high positions though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much a communist state as a ... well I don't know what you call it.  It's more like an old time dynasty with an absolute Emperor.  If there can be a Queen, there can be his sister.
Click to expand...


It could be the sister's husband who would take over, he seems to be a Mystery Man who works or worked in some mysterious thing named Room 39 which is this unit that maintains the not-that-secret Slush Fund of all different Non-North Korean currency thatfunds all the top North Korean politicians and generals luxury lifestyles while the ordinary North Koreans get zero.

Room 39 the official name for the whole operation is:

Central Committee Bureau 39 of the Workers' Party of Korea

The estimates are that Room 39 creates between in US Dollars 600 millions to 1 billions every year that is then divided up among the top North Korean politicians and the generals.













						Room 39 – The Kingpin of North Korea’s court economy
					

Some experts believe the secret organization has more than 20 bank accounts in Switzerland, and owns more than 130 trading companies, bringing in revenue of $1b per year




					www.documentarytube.com
				




Below is the sister Kim Yo-jong's Official Father-in-Law or perhaps now ex-Father-in-Law because she was all of a sudden having a baby two months after they got married but the father of the baby was NOT named as Choe Ryong-hae's son and his name was to remain a mystery and then they had this rumour that the father of her baby was a friend of her brother's Kim Jong-un and that he works or worked at the mysterious Room 39.

The Father-in-Law or perhaps now ex-Father-in-Law:









						Choe Ryong-hae - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## emilynghiem

I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.
But the remaining brother is not interested in politics or govt but arts.

There are some other men serving in various govt positions
who might be preferred, if they don't agree to let the sister serve
until her son is old enough to take over (who is 10 right now).

In any case, I pray for unity among the Christian, govt and church leaders in Korea and China,
as well as in Russia, to refocus their nations on uplifting their people
and shifting the health and control of the economy to the working people and community programs, especially
the schools and medical services.  The more we  unite on economic development
that allows sustainable support for the working people, all the other govt issues
will take care of themselves.  It won't matter so much which nations favor a
communist or socialist setup, or which are more autonomous, democratic or free market driven.

Sustainable systems of education and economic development
will work under any system of government, by setting up cooperative relationships.

I pray that the new upcoming leadership in these countries, tasked with the duties
of reforming and rebuilding to meet economic and medical demands, will have
all the support they need to pull together the best practices and solutions to help their nations.

We have a chance here to review our systems and relationships,
and invest in restructuring them to be even more cost effective and sustainable.

Let's pray all the people and leaders of nations and organizations worldwide
answer the call for more creative collaboration and constructive reforms.
Let's bring out the best that each person, group and nation has to offer,
that we may learn from past shortfalls and build better in the future.


----------



## HaShev

China won't help because it's new economy would be a threat.  A project for growth in Nk would be just what the globe needs to stimulate economies.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849





Let's remember him how he  would have wanted us to. 
Gonna miss you coon paws.
Stay glamorous.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

miketx said:


> View attachment 327866


Woof...looks like Skeletor.


----------



## HaShev

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 328127
> Let's remember him how he  would have wanted us to.
> Gonna miss you coon paws.
> Stay glamorous.
Click to expand...

Damn Dennis Rodman influence.  *LOL*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

P@triot said:


> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com



If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.


----------



## P@triot

Billy_Kinetta said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
Click to expand...

Must respectively disagree. I'll take my chances with Kim Yo-Jong over any military dictator in North Korea. Any of them with the power to do that is already loyal to Kim Jong Il and Kim Jong Un.


----------



## MindWars

His sister probably wants to rule that shit hole----She is worse than he is from what I heard she wants to lead a new world order dictatorship lmao.


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line. We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his sister is kind of cute.
> 
> View attachment 327865
> 
> But I have a thing for Asian chicks.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm cheering for a fall of the regime.  It would be a humanitarian disaster, with millions of hungry north koreans fleeing south looking for food.
Click to expand...








Yeah, just ignore the millions who have already starved to death.

You really are a moron.


----------



## Lewdog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is correct and Kim Jong-un is actually dead because of a fuck up in his heart surgery, I would be thinking that fuck up was deliberate, that the order from someone perhaps a high up in the North Korean military gave the order to fuck it up so he would die. I am thinking this because I do not think the high up's in the North Korean military were happy when he agreed to meet The Donald and explore with him a potential way to deescalate a potential military situation between North Korea and South Korea.
> 
> So what do we know about the sister Kim Yo-jong? Well she did go to the 2018 Winter Olympics in South Korea and seemed to get along okay with the South Korean President and gave him a letter written by her brother Kim Jong-un for him. This would then suggest that the sister might also be open to exploring a potential way to deescalate a potential military situation, which then could suggest that the high up's in the North Korean military would consider her NOT to be the follow on as leader from her brother IF he is dead. This then leaves the only alternative which would be one of the high up's in the North Korean military taking over which then that would mean this would be a military Coup d'état which would be a VERY ominous prospect for South Korea and also probably Japan.
> 
> So the candidates in that situation would be the main high up's in the North Korean military.
> 
> General Kim Su-gil, Director of The General Political Bureau. He is 70 years in age. So probably it won't be him:
> 
> View attachment 328100
> 
> General No Kwang-chol, Minister of the Armed Forces. He is 64 years in age on the right of the below picture:
> 
> View attachment 328101
> 
> General Pak Jong-chon, Chief of the General Staff, cannot find his age but he seems younger than the above two:
> 
> View attachment 328102
Click to expand...


I was thinking last night, and didn't North Korea just recently fire off some more test rockets???

Well if Jong Un has been in a vegetative state for weeks... who gave the order to test fire the rockets?  You would think that is a think only Kim could order.


----------



## Lewdog

emilynghiem said:


> I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.
> But the remaining brother is not interested in politics or govt but arts.
> 
> There are some other men serving in various govt positions
> who might be preferred, if they don't agree to let the sister serve
> until her son is old enough to take over (who is 10 right now).
> 
> In any case, I pray for unity among the Christian, govt and church leaders in Korea and China,
> as well as in Russia, to refocus their nations on uplifting their people
> and shifting the health and control of the economy to the working people and community programs, especially
> the schools and medical services.  The more we  unite on economic development
> that allows sustainable support for the working people, all the other govt issues
> will take care of themselves.  It won't matter so much which nations favor a
> communist or socialist setup, or which are more autonomous, democratic or free market driven.
> 
> Sustainable systems of education and economic development
> will work under any system of government, by setting up cooperative relationships.
> 
> I pray that the new upcoming leadership in these countries, tasked with the duties
> of reforming and rebuilding to meet economic and medical demands, will have
> all the support they need to pull together the best practices and solutions to help their nations.
> 
> We have a chance here to review our systems and relationships,
> and invest in restructuring them to be even more cost effective and sustainable.
> 
> Let's pray all the people and leaders of nations and organizations worldwide
> answer the call for more creative collaboration and constructive reforms.
> Let's bring out the best that each person, group and nation has to offer,
> that we may learn from past shortfalls and build better in the future.



Religion other than worshiping the Kim family is illegal.  If there is a Bible found in your home you can be sent to a labor camp.


----------



## Rambunctious

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 327866
> 
> 
> 
> Woof...looks like Skeletor.
Click to expand...

Hey!....


----------



## Muhammed

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849


If you never take a dump, serious health problems are inevitable.









						'Kim Jong-un doesn’t poo': Crazy facts all North Korea MUST believe – or else
					

NORTH Korea’s nuke-mad leaders have never taken a pee or a poo – and it gets even weirder than that.




					www.dailystar.co.uk


----------



## emilynghiem

Lewdog said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.
> But the remaining brother is not interested in politics or govt but arts.
> 
> There are some other men serving in various govt positions
> who might be preferred, if they don't agree to let the sister serve
> until her son is old enough to take over (who is 10 right now).
> 
> In any case, I pray for unity among the Christian, govt and church leaders in Korea and China,
> as well as in Russia, to refocus their nations on uplifting their people
> and shifting the health and control of the economy to the working people and community programs, especially
> the schools and medical services.  The more we  unite on economic development
> that allows sustainable support for the working people, all the other govt issues
> will take care of themselves.  It won't matter so much which nations favor a
> communist or socialist setup, or which are more autonomous, democratic or free market driven.
> 
> Sustainable systems of education and economic development
> will work under any system of government, by setting up cooperative relationships.
> 
> I pray that the new upcoming leadership in these countries, tasked with the duties
> of reforming and rebuilding to meet economic and medical demands, will have
> all the support they need to pull together the best practices and solutions to help their nations.
> 
> We have a chance here to review our systems and relationships,
> and invest in restructuring them to be even more cost effective and sustainable.
> 
> Let's pray all the people and leaders of nations and organizations worldwide
> answer the call for more creative collaboration and constructive reforms.
> Let's bring out the best that each person, group and nation has to offer,
> that we may learn from past shortfalls and build better in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion other than worshiping the Kim family is illegal.  If there is a Bible found in your home you can be sent to a labor camp.
Click to expand...


yes that is all the more reason for Christian believers to join in prayer
for FORGIVENESS redemption and healing to transform that whole
dangerous dynamic around. The whole thing has to be handed over
in forgiveness and given up in order to break free from manmade
attachments keeping the oppression and abuse cycle going.

The first step to transforming the dynamic is for believers
AROUND the affected people to connect in prayer and start
that process, attracting more people to join in, and praying
for forgiveness and healing. Until more and more of the negative
fears and rejection are penetrated by the positive influence
made concentrated by the union of more and more people.

Eventually breakthroughs will occur. But just because past oppression
blocked progress doesn't mean we give up focusing on more positive change.
In fact it becomes more and more necessary to find ANGLES of agreement
that we could ask for more unity on. And that's where the medical necessities
all countries are facing right now become that unifying cause that
can inspire a change in approach and better ways to collaborate for the
best interests of all nations that come to that same realization.


----------



## Lewdog

emilynghiem said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.
> But the remaining brother is not interested in politics or govt but arts.
> 
> There are some other men serving in various govt positions
> who might be preferred, if they don't agree to let the sister serve
> until her son is old enough to take over (who is 10 right now).
> 
> In any case, I pray for unity among the Christian, govt and church leaders in Korea and China,
> as well as in Russia, to refocus their nations on uplifting their people
> and shifting the health and control of the economy to the working people and community programs, especially
> the schools and medical services.  The more we  unite on economic development
> that allows sustainable support for the working people, all the other govt issues
> will take care of themselves.  It won't matter so much which nations favor a
> communist or socialist setup, or which are more autonomous, democratic or free market driven.
> 
> Sustainable systems of education and economic development
> will work under any system of government, by setting up cooperative relationships.
> 
> I pray that the new upcoming leadership in these countries, tasked with the duties
> of reforming and rebuilding to meet economic and medical demands, will have
> all the support they need to pull together the best practices and solutions to help their nations.
> 
> We have a chance here to review our systems and relationships,
> and invest in restructuring them to be even more cost effective and sustainable.
> 
> Let's pray all the people and leaders of nations and organizations worldwide
> answer the call for more creative collaboration and constructive reforms.
> Let's bring out the best that each person, group and nation has to offer,
> that we may learn from past shortfalls and build better in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion other than worshiping the Kim family is illegal.  If there is a Bible found in your home you can be sent to a labor camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes that is all the more reason for Christian believers to join in prayer
> for FORGIVENESS redemption and healing to transform that whole
> dangerous dynamic around. The whole thing has to be handed over
> in forgiveness and given up in order to break free from manmade
> attachments keeping the oppression and abuse cycle going.
> 
> The first step to transforming the dynamic is for believers
> AROUND the affected people to connect in prayer and start
> that process, attracting more people to join in, and praying
> for forgiveness and healing. Until more and more of the negative
> fears and rejection are penetrated by the positive influence
> made concentrated by the union of more and more people.
> 
> Eventually breakthroughs will occur. But just because past oppression
> blocked progress doesn't mean we give up focusing on more positive change.
> In fact it becomes more and more necessary to find ANGLES of agreement
> that we could ask for more unity on. And that's where the medical necessities
> all countries are facing right now become that unifying cause that
> can inspire a change in approach and better ways to collaborate for the
> best interests of all nations that come to that same realization.
Click to expand...


I didn't say give up.  Your post made it seem like you were saying people need to connect with Christians IN North Korea.  I was pointing out that there aren't many Christians in North Korea because it is a crime there that is severely punished.  Not only that, but in North Korea if a person breaks the law their ENTIRE family gets punished out to I think 2 generations.  So if you got caught practicing Christianity in North Korea, you, your kids, your kids' kids if they are that old, your parents, grandparents, and uncles and aunts ALSO get punished.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mac-7

miketx said:


> View attachment 327866


If so that would make her histories first female communist dictator


----------



## Mac-7

And guaranteed to set feminist lib hearts aflutter


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lewdog said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.
> But the remaining brother is not interested in politics or govt but arts.
> 
> There are some other men serving in various govt positions
> who might be preferred, if they don't agree to let the sister serve
> until her son is old enough to take over (who is 10 right now).
> 
> In any case, I pray for unity among the Christian, govt and church leaders in Korea and China,
> as well as in Russia, to refocus their nations on uplifting their people
> and shifting the health and control of the economy to the working people and community programs, especially
> the schools and medical services.  The more we  unite on economic development
> that allows sustainable support for the working people, all the other govt issues
> will take care of themselves.  It won't matter so much which nations favor a
> communist or socialist setup, or which are more autonomous, democratic or free market driven.
> 
> Sustainable systems of education and economic development
> will work under any system of government, by setting up cooperative relationships.
> 
> I pray that the new upcoming leadership in these countries, tasked with the duties
> of reforming and rebuilding to meet economic and medical demands, will have
> all the support they need to pull together the best practices and solutions to help their nations.
> 
> We have a chance here to review our systems and relationships,
> and invest in restructuring them to be even more cost effective and sustainable.
> 
> Let's pray all the people and leaders of nations and organizations worldwide
> answer the call for more creative collaboration and constructive reforms.
> Let's bring out the best that each person, group and nation has to offer,
> that we may learn from past shortfalls and build better in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion other than worshiping the Kim family is illegal.  If there is a Bible found in your home you can be sent to a labor camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes that is all the more reason for Christian believers to join in prayer
> for FORGIVENESS redemption and healing to transform that whole
> dangerous dynamic around. The whole thing has to be handed over
> in forgiveness and given up in order to break free from manmade
> attachments keeping the oppression and abuse cycle going.
> 
> The first step to transforming the dynamic is for believers
> AROUND the affected people to connect in prayer and start
> that process, attracting more people to join in, and praying
> for forgiveness and healing. Until more and more of the negative
> fears and rejection are penetrated by the positive influence
> made concentrated by the union of more and more people.
> 
> Eventually breakthroughs will occur. But just because past oppression
> blocked progress doesn't mean we give up focusing on more positive change.
> In fact it becomes more and more necessary to find ANGLES of agreement
> that we could ask for more unity on. And that's where the medical necessities
> all countries are facing right now become that unifying cause that
> can inspire a change in approach and better ways to collaborate for the
> best interests of all nations that come to that same realization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say give up.  Your post made it seem like you were saying people need to connect with Christians IN North Korea.  I was pointing out that there aren't many Christians in North Korea because it is a crime there that is severely punished.  Not only that, but in North Korea if a person breaks the law their ENTIRE family gets punished out to I think 2 generations.  So if you got caught practicing Christianity in North Korea, you, your kids, your kids' kids if they are that old, your parents, grandparents, and uncles and aunts ALSO get punished.
Click to expand...

Oh there are Christians there, underground.
There's whole Korean Christian churches in America. I think they prefer Methodist? Is that right?


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.
> But the remaining brother is not interested in politics or govt but arts.
> 
> There are some other men serving in various govt positions
> who might be preferred, if they don't agree to let the sister serve
> until her son is old enough to take over (who is 10 right now).
> 
> In any case, I pray for unity among the Christian, govt and church leaders in Korea and China,
> as well as in Russia, to refocus their nations on uplifting their people
> and shifting the health and control of the economy to the working people and community programs, especially
> the schools and medical services.  The more we  unite on economic development
> that allows sustainable support for the working people, all the other govt issues
> will take care of themselves.  It won't matter so much which nations favor a
> communist or socialist setup, or which are more autonomous, democratic or free market driven.
> 
> Sustainable systems of education and economic development
> will work under any system of government, by setting up cooperative relationships.
> 
> I pray that the new upcoming leadership in these countries, tasked with the duties
> of reforming and rebuilding to meet economic and medical demands, will have
> all the support they need to pull together the best practices and solutions to help their nations.
> 
> We have a chance here to review our systems and relationships,
> and invest in restructuring them to be even more cost effective and sustainable.
> 
> Let's pray all the people and leaders of nations and organizations worldwide
> answer the call for more creative collaboration and constructive reforms.
> Let's bring out the best that each person, group and nation has to offer,
> that we may learn from past shortfalls and build better in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion other than worshiping the Kim family is illegal.  If there is a Bible found in your home you can be sent to a labor camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes that is all the more reason for Christian believers to join in prayer
> for FORGIVENESS redemption and healing to transform that whole
> dangerous dynamic around. The whole thing has to be handed over
> in forgiveness and given up in order to break free from manmade
> attachments keeping the oppression and abuse cycle going.
> 
> The first step to transforming the dynamic is for believers
> AROUND the affected people to connect in prayer and start
> that process, attracting more people to join in, and praying
> for forgiveness and healing. Until more and more of the negative
> fears and rejection are penetrated by the positive influence
> made concentrated by the union of more and more people.
> 
> Eventually breakthroughs will occur. But just because past oppression
> blocked progress doesn't mean we give up focusing on more positive change.
> In fact it becomes more and more necessary to find ANGLES of agreement
> that we could ask for more unity on. And that's where the medical necessities
> all countries are facing right now become that unifying cause that
> can inspire a change in approach and better ways to collaborate for the
> best interests of all nations that come to that same realization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say give up.  Your post made it seem like you were saying people need to connect with Christians IN North Korea.  I was pointing out that there aren't many Christians in North Korea because it is a crime there that is severely punished.  Not only that, but in North Korea if a person breaks the law their ENTIRE family gets punished out to I think 2 generations.  So if you got caught practicing Christianity in North Korea, you, your kids, your kids' kids if they are that old, your parents, grandparents, and uncles and aunts ALSO get punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh there are Christians there, underground.
> There's whole Korean Christian churches in America. I think they prefer Methodist? Is that right?
Click to expand...


I’ve seen them. Loads of them.


----------



## OldLady

Vastator said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys really think his sister would take power if he croaks? I'm thinking more that the military would take power.
> 
> I've never seen a communist state run by a woman that I can think of, despite all the communist women's rights propaganda. Some women did hold high positions though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much a communist state as a ... well I don't know what you call it.  It's more like an old time dynasty with an absolute Emperor.  If there can be a Queen, there can be his sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old time? There are still many nations ruled by Kings, and hereditary Dynasties... Idiot...
Click to expand...

They have an absolute Emperor.  Like the one who built his tomb with all the clay army.  Like the ones who built the Great Wall of China.  This dynasty in North Korea is building nuclear bombs instead.  What's the difference?  You know what I meant.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My biggest concern is China. And what role will it play, as in... a puppet regime. Anything that increases China's strength and influence is very bad for the entire world.


----------



## Marion Morrison

iamwhatiseem said:


> My biggest concern is China. And what role will it play, as in... a puppet regime. Anything that increases China's strength and influence is very bad for the entire world.


You know they're going to look to capitalize on this.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

P@triot said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must respectively disagree. I'll take my chances with Kim Yo-Jong over any military dictator in North Korea. Any of them with the power to do that is already loyal to Kim Jong Il and Kim Jong Un.
Click to expand...


Word is Yo Jong is worse than her brother.


----------



## OldLady

Is he dead yet?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

OldLady said:


> Is he dead yet?


  He might have been dead weeks ago - who knows? 
If he died, and when he dies... it could be weeks before the word gets out.
 North Korea has likely been ravaged by the virus. They obviously have zero systems to even begin to deal with a pandemic. At the same time, the government there would likely see benefit in so many older/weaker people dying.


----------



## theHawk

Lewdog said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line.  We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
Click to expand...

The “last communist” country?

You people have no shame in covering for China.


----------



## Lewdog

Marion Morrison said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.
> But the remaining brother is not interested in politics or govt but arts.
> 
> There are some other men serving in various govt positions
> who might be preferred, if they don't agree to let the sister serve
> until her son is old enough to take over (who is 10 right now).
> 
> In any case, I pray for unity among the Christian, govt and church leaders in Korea and China,
> as well as in Russia, to refocus their nations on uplifting their people
> and shifting the health and control of the economy to the working people and community programs, especially
> the schools and medical services.  The more we  unite on economic development
> that allows sustainable support for the working people, all the other govt issues
> will take care of themselves.  It won't matter so much which nations favor a
> communist or socialist setup, or which are more autonomous, democratic or free market driven.
> 
> Sustainable systems of education and economic development
> will work under any system of government, by setting up cooperative relationships.
> 
> I pray that the new upcoming leadership in these countries, tasked with the duties
> of reforming and rebuilding to meet economic and medical demands, will have
> all the support they need to pull together the best practices and solutions to help their nations.
> 
> We have a chance here to review our systems and relationships,
> and invest in restructuring them to be even more cost effective and sustainable.
> 
> Let's pray all the people and leaders of nations and organizations worldwide
> answer the call for more creative collaboration and constructive reforms.
> Let's bring out the best that each person, group and nation has to offer,
> that we may learn from past shortfalls and build better in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion other than worshiping the Kim family is illegal.  If there is a Bible found in your home you can be sent to a labor camp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes that is all the more reason for Christian believers to join in prayer
> for FORGIVENESS redemption and healing to transform that whole
> dangerous dynamic around. The whole thing has to be handed over
> in forgiveness and given up in order to break free from manmade
> attachments keeping the oppression and abuse cycle going.
> 
> The first step to transforming the dynamic is for believers
> AROUND the affected people to connect in prayer and start
> that process, attracting more people to join in, and praying
> for forgiveness and healing. Until more and more of the negative
> fears and rejection are penetrated by the positive influence
> made concentrated by the union of more and more people.
> 
> Eventually breakthroughs will occur. But just because past oppression
> blocked progress doesn't mean we give up focusing on more positive change.
> In fact it becomes more and more necessary to find ANGLES of agreement
> that we could ask for more unity on. And that's where the medical necessities
> all countries are facing right now become that unifying cause that
> can inspire a change in approach and better ways to collaborate for the
> best interests of all nations that come to that same realization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say give up.  Your post made it seem like you were saying people need to connect with Christians IN North Korea.  I was pointing out that there aren't many Christians in North Korea because it is a crime there that is severely punished.  Not only that, but in North Korea if a person breaks the law their ENTIRE family gets punished out to I think 2 generations.  So if you got caught practicing Christianity in North Korea, you, your kids, your kids' kids if they are that old, your parents, grandparents, and uncles and aunts ALSO get punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh there are Christians there, underground.
> There's whole Korean Christian churches in America. I think they prefer Methodist? Is that right?
Click to expand...


My cousin married a Korean guy and they are Catholics.  They had the wedding in this HUGE Catholic church in the middle of summer and the church didn't have A/C.  I was in the wedding and had to wear that stupid tux for hours of pictures... and then through that long ass ceremony they have.  My lord did it suck!


----------



## Lewdog

theHawk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line.  We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The “last communist” country?
> 
> You people have no shame in covering for China.
Click to expand...


Can you read?  My post says "one of the last."  You are either illiterate or you tried to misquote my post just to make an attack.


----------



## bripat9643

It seems to be becoming official.   It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.  Let's hope that his replacement isn't worse.

BREAKING: China-Backed Satellite TV Network Reporting that Kim Jong-un Is Dead​
_A female vice-director of HKSTV Hong Kong Satellite Television, a Beijing-backed broadcast network in Hong Kong, claims that Kim Jong-un is dead, citing a “very solid source.” TMZ reports the woman is a niece of the Chinese foreign minister._​​_HKSTV is not owned by the Chinese government, nor is it an official media outlet of the government. But it allowed the Hong Kong-based network to broadcast its programming into mainland China._​​_The report is not on the HKTV website. It appeared on the Chinese messaging app Weibo. There is a viral image that includes a picture of Kim supposedly lying in a glass coffin, but that appears to be a faked image from 2017._​


> _Can people stop sharing this image please, it’s old, it’s fake, just stop. ハイレバ戦士まんぼう総裁 on Twitter— Aurora Intel - #StayHome (@AuroraIntel) April 25, 2020_​


_    There are other unconfirmed reports that Kim's heart surgery was so botched that he slipped into a coma and is now in a vegetative state._





> The outlet reports -- citing a Chinese medical expert privy to the situation -- that Kim had clutched his chest in early April and fell down while visiting the countryside there. He needed a stent procedure done, but apparently ... it either wasn't done rapidly enough, or it was botched completely by the surgeon -- with some reports saying he had shaky hands.
> 
> There's a lot of rumors swirling about the guy's condition -- and the fact is ... he hasn't made any major public appearances looking to be okay in several weeks now.


----------



## lennypartiv

I hope this doesn't ruin the peace negotiations.


----------



## Mr Natural

[Sarcasm]

That's a shame.

[/Sarcasm]


----------



## Meathead

Who knows? Fat as he was, he may have been poisoned.


----------



## alang1216

bripat9643 said:


> It seems to be becoming official.   It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.  Let's hope that his replacement isn't worse.
> 
> BREAKING: China-Backed Satellite TV Network Reporting that Kim Jong-un Is Dead​
> _A female vice-director of HKSTV Hong Kong Satellite Television, a Beijing-backed broadcast network in Hong Kong, claims that Kim Jong-un is dead, citing a “very solid source.” TMZ reports the woman is a niece of the Chinese foreign minister._​​_HKSTV is not owned by the Chinese government, nor is it an official media outlet of the government. But it allowed the Hong Kong-based network to broadcast its programming into mainland China._​​_The report is not on the HKTV website. It appeared on the Chinese messaging app Weibo. There is a viral image that includes a picture of Kim supposedly lying in a glass coffin, but that appears to be a faked image from 2017._​
> 
> 
> 
> _Can people stop sharing this image please, it’s old, it’s fake, just stop. ハイレバ戦士まんぼう総裁 on Twitter— Aurora Intel - #StayHome (@AuroraIntel) April 25, 2020_​
> 
> 
> 
> _    There are other unconfirmed reports that Kim's heart surgery was so botched that he slipped into a coma and is now in a vegetative state._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outlet reports -- citing a Chinese medical expert privy to the situation -- that Kim had clutched his chest in early April and fell down while visiting the countryside there. He needed a stent procedure done, but apparently ... it either wasn't done rapidly enough, or it was botched completely by the surgeon -- with some reports saying he had shaky hands.
> 
> There's a lot of rumors swirling about the guy's condition -- and the fact is ... he hasn't made any major public appearances looking to be okay in several weeks now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There's probably not a single person on the planet that will mourn him, except for the few privileged members of his government who now have to fight for survival, Game of Thrones style.


----------



## Corazon

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849


I suppose nobody knows for sure if Kim Jong Un is dead or alive. 
It seems that his health is not "perfect" because he is diabetic and suffers from hypertension (and he's also a smoker...)
Anyways the main problem now is: who will replace him?
I think that maybe the next leader could be another member of the Kim family.
It can be strange but North Korea is a Republic but looks like a Monarchy....Kim Il Sung was the first Head of State when he died his son became the Head of State and when his son died...his nephew became the Head of State....
This is something like succession to the throne


----------



## evenflow1969

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be becoming official.   It couldn't happen to a nicer guy.  Let's hope that his replacement isn't worse.
> 
> BREAKING: China-Backed Satellite TV Network Reporting that Kim Jong-un Is Dead​
> _A female vice-director of HKSTV Hong Kong Satellite Television, a Beijing-backed broadcast network in Hong Kong, claims that Kim Jong-un is dead, citing a “very solid source.” TMZ reports the woman is a niece of the Chinese foreign minister._​​_HKSTV is not owned by the Chinese government, nor is it an official media outlet of the government. But it allowed the Hong Kong-based network to broadcast its programming into mainland China._​​_The report is not on the HKTV website. It appeared on the Chinese messaging app Weibo. There is a viral image that includes a picture of Kim supposedly lying in a glass coffin, but that appears to be a faked image from 2017._​
> 
> 
> 
> _Can people stop sharing this image please, it’s old, it’s fake, just stop. ハイレバ戦士まんぼう総裁 on Twitter— Aurora Intel - #StayHome (@AuroraIntel) April 25, 2020_​
> 
> 
> 
> _    There are other unconfirmed reports that Kim's heart surgery was so botched that he slipped into a coma and is now in a vegetative state._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outlet reports -- citing a Chinese medical expert privy to the situation -- that Kim had clutched his chest in early April and fell down while visiting the countryside there. He needed a stent procedure done, but apparently ... it either wasn't done rapidly enough, or it was botched completely by the surgeon -- with some reports saying he had shaky hands.
> 
> There's a lot of rumors swirling about the guy's condition -- and the fact is ... he hasn't made any major public appearances looking to be okay in several weeks now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's probably not a single person on the planet that will mourn him, except for the few privileged members of his government who now have to fight for survival, Game of Thrones style.
Click to expand...

I just hope we do not end up morning him, like bripat sais we could end up with worse. All we need is some new idot in there trying to assert power right now with all the shit going could cause some doninoes to fall we do not like. Hope fully a good thing though.


----------



## BS Filter

Maybe he got the coronavirus.


----------



## Billy_Bob

The question now becomes who will replace him... The North Koreans do not bow to women so his sister, the last family member other than her son, will most likely not be allowed to have power.  Its going to be real interesting if she and her son live out the week before she is offed and power is seized. 

This could very easily become a shooting war if the hard leftists in the country take power.


----------



## Billy_Bob

BS Filter said:


> Maybe he got the coronavirus.


Very possible.  The reported illness is very consistent with a person who is obese and had a heart problem getting the virus.


----------



## Lesh

Oddly no one is talking about what the virus is doing to North Korea. given their close relationship to China it would be surprising if it didn't hit there and I can't imagine their response would have been good.

Maybe he has it? Maybe he is hiding from it. Who knows right now


----------



## Marion Morrison

That doctor is dead, no matter what.
Probably his/her family as well.
That for sure will happen before anything else. That's how they roll.


----------



## Lewdog

Corazon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose nobody knows for sure if Kim Jong Un is dead or alive.
> It seems that his health is not "perfect" because he is diabetic and suffers from hypertension (and he's also a smoker...)
> Anyways the main problem now is: who will replace him?
> I think that maybe the next leader could be another member of the Kim family.
> It can be strange but North Korea is a Republic but looks like a Monarchy....Kim Il Sung was the first Head of State when he died his son became the Head of State and when his son died...his nephew became the Head of State....
> This is something like succession to the throne
Click to expand...


People are saying his younger sister.


----------



## shockedcanadian

iamwhatiseem said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he dead yet?
> 
> 
> 
> He might have been dead weeks ago - who knows?
> If he died, and when he dies... it could be weeks before the word gets out.
> North Korea has likely been ravaged by the virus. They obviously have zero systems to even begin to deal with a pandemic. At the same time, the government there would likely see benefit in so many older/weaker people dying.
Click to expand...



Not only that, China in particular, wouldn't want to create panic at their border and other responses by citizens who believe their very existence depends on Kim.

Therefore, they will want to have their new puppet government in place beforehand, their military at their border (this might be a good indicator right now in fact), and, their propaganda all put out correctly.

The message they put out through state media will probably be something as follows, with interchangeable titles depending on who they instate as new Dictator:

"*Comrade Dictator Kim bravely gave his life yesterday as he protected his beloved North Korean citizens from an alien attack*.  While he was successful in slaying the five invaders, as he ran to safety a woman and child who were in their path, the loss of blood he sustained was too much.  We will never forget this bravery!

As Kim lie on the ground dying, his final wish was that the military take control of the nation.  To ensure the safety of the North Korean citizens he so bravely defended. The citizen of North Korea will of course, honour his dying wish!  

His sister, so distraught, will be living far away in peace while she mourns the loss of her brother."


----------



## Pogo

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, the Chinese leaders will not allow a free society in North Korea and will probably insert one of their chosen Koreans to lead that country. Lil Kim Jung Un is/was ruthless and killed any threat to his power including his own relatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well given the only reason they agreed to stop the Korean War was if they could keep the Communist North as a buffer, they will do whatever it takes to keep a Communist dictator in power there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking that and seeing Kim was talking to Trump and China hate the U.S. it seem this might have been coup if reports are correct and he is dead...
> 
> The Sister is more of a hardliner and will make a great puppet for China...
Click to expand...


--- and there it is again, with no link or background at all.  Mythologies-R-us.



MindWars said:


> His sister probably wants to rule that shit hole----She is worse than he is from what I heard she wants to lead a new world order dictatorship



And there it is yet AGAIN ---- the rumor mill with zero evidence behind it.

What the fuck is it with you people?  Frustrated fiction writers?




Billy_Kinetta said:


> Word is Yo Jong is worse than her brother.



And AGAIN again for the Nth time --- "word is".  Don't have any kind of link or background but "word is".
Yeah "word is" I'm a brain surgeon too.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if so, I wonder who will replace him? It's been shown that there are only two people worse than him. The one they had before him and the one they're gonna get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is correct and Kim Jong-un is actually dead because of a fuck up in his heart surgery, I would be thinking that fuck up was deliberate, that the order from someone perhaps a high up in the North Korean military gave the order to fuck it up so he would die. I am thinking this because I do not think the high up's in the North Korean military were happy when he agreed to meet The Donald and explore with him a potential way to deescalate a potential military situation between North Korea and South Korea.
> 
> So what do we know about the sister Kim Yo-jong? Well she did go to the 2018 Winter Olympics in South Korea and seemed to get along okay with the South Korean President and gave him a letter written by her brother Kim Jong-un for him. This would then suggest that the sister might also be open to exploring a potential way to deescalate a potential military situation, which then could suggest that the high up's in the North Korean military would consider her NOT to be the follow on as leader from her brother IF he is dead. This then leaves the only alternative which would be one of the high up's in the North Korean military taking over which then that would mean this would be a military Coup d'état which would be a VERY ominous prospect for South Korea and also probably Japan.
> 
> So the candidates in that situation would be the main high up's in the North Korean military.
> 
> General Kim Su-gil, Director of The General Political Bureau. He is 70 years in age. So probably it won't be him:
> 
> View attachment 328100
> 
> General No Kwang-chol, Minister of the Armed Forces. He is 64 years in age on the right of the below picture:
> 
> View attachment 328101
> 
> General Pak Jong-chon, Chief of the General Staff, cannot find his age but he seems younger than the above two:
> 
> View attachment 328102
Click to expand...


I agree about the characterization of Kim Yo-Jong, to the limited extent we know her, but the rest of your post seems to suggest that "the higher-ups in the NK military" are the powers behind the throne, rather than the Kim family.  I'm not sure there's a basis for this speculation.

IF said rumours develop to be true and Dim Dong the witch is dead, then he either will or will not have mapped out who his successor should be, and considering past health issues it's likely that he did.  If he did not, then chaos ensues and the higher-ups in the NK military certainly enter the picture, but to suggest they actually engineered the botched heart surgery as an initial step to set it all up, seems to take a leap beyond credulity.




Lucy Hamilton said:


> It could be the sister's husband who would take over, he seems to be a Mystery Man who works or worked in some mysterious thing named Room 39 which is this unit that maintains the not-that-secret Slush Fund of all different Non-North Korean currency thatfunds all the top North Korean politicians and generals luxury lifestyles while the ordinary North Koreans get zero.
> 
> Room 39 the official name for the whole operation is:
> 
> Central Committee Bureau 39 of the Workers' Party of Korea
> 
> The estimates are that Room 39 creates between in US Dollars 600 millions to 1 billions every year that is then divided up among the top North Korean politicians and the generals.
> 
> View attachment 328114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room 39 – The Kingpin of North Korea’s court economy
> 
> 
> Some experts believe the secret organization has more than 20 bank accounts in Switzerland, and owns more than 130 trading companies, bringing in revenue of $1b per year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.documentarytube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the sister Kim Yo-jong's Official Father-in-Law or perhaps now ex-Father-in-Law because she was all of a sudden having a baby two months after they got married but the father of the baby was NOT named as Choe Ryong-hae's son and his name was to remain a mystery and then they had this rumour that the father of her baby was a friend of her brother's Kim Jong-un and that he works or worked at the mysterious Room 39.
> 
> The Father-in-Law or perhaps now ex-Father-in-Law:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choe Ryong-hae - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Again --- pivoting to "the husband of" seems to suggest the Kim dynasty would suddenly veer out of its own family, which would be unprecedented, and also seems to assume that the sister would not succeed to the throne simply because she's female, and I don't see a basis for either of these conclusions.


----------



## g5000

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849


Kim's not dead.

He's hiding from the coronovirus at his villa.  He's chillin'.


----------



## blackhawk

No one really knows anything right now.
Amid mounting speculation, South Korea says Kim Jong Un is 'alive and well'


----------



## Billy_Bob

blackhawk said:


> No one really knows anything right now.
> Amid mounting speculation, South Korea says Kim Jong Un is 'alive and well'


I would love to be an anyalist in the NSA today over this region..  I am sure we know already what the truth is but are biding our time with it.


----------



## Pogo

emilynghiem said:


> I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.



This too sounds equally vague.  Is there anything on which to base it?  A link to something?

Seems to me if such were the case Dim Dong wouldn't have sent his sister to represent him at the Olympics, he would have sent a man or gone himself.  It was a high-profile event especially meeting with the SK President.


----------



## Death Angel

depotoo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> He did have his uncle killed, whether by dogs, we can’t say for sure, a nd the story about his mistress they denied but a defector confirmed it.
Click to expand...

Communist Americans will always give the NK dictator a break


----------



## Pogo

Vastator said:


> A woman dictator in sole possession of a nuclear arsenal... What could go wrong..?



Based on --------- what?  
Why don't you fill us in, bitter old fart.


----------



## Death Angel

All that rich food as his people ate grass


> It was being reported as fact by media outlets in China and Japan that the 36-year-old dictator was dead. Other sources said he was on his death bed in a vegetative state with no hope of resuscitation after botched heart surgery











						'Kim Jong-un dead' – multiple sources claim North Korean dictator died
					

KIM JONG-UN, North Korea's Supreme Leader is dead - according to multiple sources coming out of North Korea and the Far East, though due to the hyper-secretive nature of the pariah state the exact picture remains unclear tonight.




					www.google.com


----------



## Billy_Bob

Pogo said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This too sounds equally vague.  Is there anything on which to base it?  A link to something?
> 
> Seems to me if such were the case Dim Dong wouldn't have sent his sister to represent him at the Olympics, he would have sent a man or gone himself.  It was a high-profile event especially meeting with the SK President.
Click to expand...

A woman can be an emissary sent by her brother.... Its a very different thing to be the dictator... Sending his sister was a slap in the face to the South Korean president given the historical significance of women being second class citizens in Asian cultures.


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
Click to expand...


Why would you want that?


----------



## August West

If he was dead we would have been asked to fly the flag at half-mast.


----------



## Vastator

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman dictator in sole possession of a nuclear arsenal... What could go wrong..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on --------- what?
> Why don't you fill us in, bitter old fart.
Click to expand...

Old? That’s funny shit right there!


----------



## citygator

This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Bob said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This too sounds equally vague.  Is there anything on which to base it?  A link to something?
> 
> Seems to me if such were the case Dim Dong wouldn't have sent his sister to represent him at the Olympics, he would have sent a man or gone himself.  It was a high-profile event especially meeting with the SK President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A woman can be an emissary sent by her brother.... Its a very different thing to be the dictator... Sending his sister was a slap in the face to the South Korean president given the historical significance of women being second class citizens in Asian cultures.
Click to expand...


This is (once AGAIN) ---- based on what?

How do you explain Indira Ghandi, Benazier Bhutto, Corazon Aquino, Sirimavo Bandaranaike, Megawati Sukarnoputri, Yingluck Shinawatra or Park Geun Hy, if there's this "historical women being second-class citizens in Asian cultures"?

And secondly, has there ever been any head of state anywhere of either gender with a name more powerful than "Megawati"?

Finally, it's ironic beyond measure that you'd come up with such a canard from one of the few countries remaining which has _never _had a female head of state, given the historical significance of women being second class citizens in Western cultures.


----------



## Lewdog

citygator said:


> This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.



A comment like that shows you have no idea about the history of the region or how global politics work.


----------



## Pogo

Lewdog said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line.  We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The “last communist” country?
> 
> You people have no shame in covering for China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you read?  My post says "one of the last."  You are either illiterate or you tried to misquote my post just to make an attack.
Click to expand...


Typical.  They can't deal with what's on the page so they just change it to what they wish it had been.


----------



## OldLady

Pogo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read that the North Koreans generally prefer to avoid women leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This too sounds equally vague.  Is there anything on which to base it?  A link to something?
> 
> Seems to me if such were the case Dim Dong wouldn't have sent his sister to represent him at the Olympics, he would have sent a man or gone himself.  It was a high-profile event especially meeting with the SK President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A woman can be an emissary sent by her brother.... Its a very different thing to be the dictator... Sending his sister was a slap in the face to the South Korean president given the historical significance of women being second class citizens in Asian cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is (once AGAIN) ---- based on what?
> 
> How do you explain Indira Ghandi, Benazier Bhutto, Corazon Aquino, Sirimavo Bandaranaike, Megawati Sukarnoputri, Yingluck Shinawatra or Park Geun Hy, if there's this "historical women being second-class citizens in Asian cultures"?
> 
> And secondly, has there ever been any head of state anywhere of either gender with a name more powerful than "Megawati"?
> 
> Finally, it's ironic beyond measure that you'd come up with such a canard from one of the few countries remaining which has _never _had a female head of state, given the historical significance of women being second class citizens in Western cultures.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman dictator in sole possession of a nuclear arsenal... What could go wrong..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on --------- what?
> Why don't you fill us in, bitter old fart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old? That’s funny shit right there!
Click to expand...


It's also unanswered, isn't it.

Have you in fact ever posted anything on any topic aside from snarky childish snipes at other posters?  
Do you actually have anything  pertinent to any topic anywhere?  Lemme know because the Ignore List always welcomes new trolls.


----------



## HenryBHough

If Kim IS dead he'll rise again as a Democrat voter in November.


----------



## Death Angel

August West said:


> If he was dead we would have been asked to fly the flag at half-mast.


Hey, the communist Barack Obama isnt president anymore


----------



## WEATHER53

His sister attended the Olympics and presented herself as a modern and decent human being. Could be huge!


----------



## Pogo

OldLady said:


> Is he dead yet?



​


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
Click to expand...


End the family dynasty.


----------



## Vastator

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman dictator in sole possession of a nuclear arsenal... What could go wrong..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on --------- what?
> Why don't you fill us in, bitter old fart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old? That’s funny shit right there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's also unanswered, isn't it.
> 
> Have you in fact ever posted anything on any topic aside from snarky childish snipes at other posters?
> Do you actually have anything  pertinent to any topic anywhere?  Lemme know because the Ignore List always welcomes new trolls.
Click to expand...

Many. Feel free to add Me at anytime, as I’m not ever gonna be a friend to your safe space. I’ll face rape it, and make you watch...


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
Click to expand...


---------- and in its place, what?

Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.


----------



## Pogo

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A woman dictator in sole possession of a nuclear arsenal... What could go wrong..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on --------- what?
> Why don't you fill us in, bitter old fart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old? That’s funny shit right there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's also unanswered, isn't it.
> 
> Have you in fact ever posted anything on any topic aside from snarky childish snipes at other posters?
> Do you actually have anything  pertinent to any topic anywhere?  Lemme know because the Ignore List always welcomes new trolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many. Feel free to add Me at anytime, as I’m not ever gonna be a friend to your safe space. I’ll face rape it, and make you watch...
Click to expand...


Oh wait.  You're that asshat who capitalizes every self-referential pronoun as if you're some kind of god, aren't you.

Whelp, my mistake for letting you out of your cage in the first place.  Back you go.  Needless to say it hasn't been cleaned, so bon appetit, dumbfuck.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> View attachment 328426


Thanks, Mindful. He doesn't look very dead. I hope he gets well, buries the hatchet with South Korea and the USA and works toward uniting people with the rest of his life. He's young, and when he gets well, he will have come through a hard time in his life and may be ready for a change that benefits both his country and South Korea, and all those who pray for him. Let us pray he decides to lay down his pistols and trades them in on brotherhood for all people.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
Click to expand...


You think status quo is best for the NKs?

Kill the dynasty, and you kill the cult of personality that has ruled NK since 1948.


----------



## beautress

Kim Jong Un is 'alive and well' despite mounting speculation, South Korea says:

Article: Kim Jong Un is 'alive and well' despite mounting speculation, South Korea says

Kim reportedly received a cardiovascular procedure because of "excessive smoking, obesity, and overwork." It added that the leader is now receiving treatment in a villa in Hyangsan County.​


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think status quo is best for the NKs?
> 
> Kill the dynasty, and you kill the cult of personality that has ruled NK since 1948.
Click to expand...


And the question stands untouched.  "In its place ---- what?"

Not apparently anything positive, since you just wished for said military to take power via murder/assassination.  So I don't know if status quo is best or not but I sure don't think that approach would be.  At least with Kim Yo-Jong they have a chance.

Not to even mention, with said Cult of Personality already entrenched it would be not only unrealistic but suicidal for the military to start offing the family OF that cult.  That would spur chaos all by itself.


----------



## eddiew

this is horrible One of Trumps best friends,along with Putin gone?  Wonder if it was a clorox cocktail


----------



## Pogo

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 328426
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mindful. He doesn't look very dead. I hope he gets well, buries the hatchet with South Korea and the USA and works toward uniting people with the rest of his life. He's young, and when he gets well, he will have come through a hard time in his life and may be ready for a change that benefits both his country and South Korea, and all those who pray for him. Let us pray he decides to lay down his pistols and trades them in on brotherhood for all people.
Click to expand...


That picture's a photoshop Becki. 

Check the IV. It's an American cleaning product.


----------



## Doc7505

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
Click to expand...



As I wrote in my previous comment. Until we are absolutely sure Kim Jung Un is dead it's all conjecture. Personally, I'd like to see the North Korean gov't in complete chaos and would stand back to watch the bloodbath committed by those that would seek ascension to the power. AS I previously claimed if his death is in fact true, the Leaders in China would step in to make sure that the next leader is a puppet of their choice.


----------



## eddiew

Doc7505 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote in my previous comment. Until we are absolutely sure Kim Jung Un is dead it's all conjecture. Personally, I'd like to see the North Korean gov't in complete chaos and would stand back to watch the bloodbath committed by those that would seek ascension to the power. AS I previously claimed if his death is in fact true, the Leaders in China would step in to make sure that the next leader is a puppet of their choice.
Click to expand...

his sister will take over  imo


----------



## Pogo

Doc7505 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote in my previous comment. Until we are absolutely sure Kim Jung Un is dead it's all conjecture. Personally, I'd like to see the North Korean gov't in complete chaos and would stand back to watch the bloodbath committed by those that would seek ascension to the power. AS I previously claimed if his death is in fact true, the Leaders in China would step in to make sure that the next leader is a puppet of their choice.
Click to expand...


Nothing good comes of chaos.


----------



## beautress

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 328426
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mindful. He doesn't look very dead. I hope he gets well, buries the hatchet with South Korea and the USA and works toward uniting people with the rest of his life. He's young, and when he gets well, he will have come through a hard time in his life and may be ready for a change that benefits both his country and South Korea, and all those who pray for him. Let us pray he decides to lay down his pistols and trades them in on brotherhood for all people.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 328426
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mindful. He doesn't look very dead. I hope he gets well, buries the hatchet with South Korea and the USA and works toward uniting people with the rest of his life. He's young, and when he gets well, he will have come through a hard time in his life and may be ready for a change that benefits both his country and South Korea, and all those who pray for him. Let us pray he decides to lay down his pistols and trades them in on brotherhood for all people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That picture's a photoshop Becki.
> 
> Check the IV. It's an American cleaning product.
Click to expand...

Sorry for the misunderstanding, Pogo. I was thinking of a photo in an article I had linked in another post in which there was a picture of him looking almost well enough to be getting up and around again. I don't like linking pictures from the news sources because their photographers usually have copyrighted those of celebrities and leaders that they furnish to an exclusive article.


----------



## theHawk

Lewdog said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line.  We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The “last communist” country?
> 
> You people have no shame in covering for China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you read?  My post says "one of the last."  You are either illiterate or you tried to misquote my post just to make an attack.
Click to expand...

LOL, okay, “one of the last” communist countries?

Vietnam, Laos, Cuba all communist as well.
Then many more “socialist” countries (communist-lite) ruled by communists like Venezuela, Congo, Uruguay, Algeria, Zambia, Nicaragua, Ecuador, Ethiopia and several more.

Then of course our very own communist party, the Democrat Party who’s ideals are aligned 100% with the Bolsheviks of Stalin.
So, let’s stop pretending communism isn’t a threat to humanity or that it wouldn’t be if North Korea fell.

Carry on, dipshit.


----------



## Lewdog

theHawk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line.  We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The “last communist” country?
> 
> You people have no shame in covering for China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you read?  My post says "one of the last."  You are either illiterate or you tried to misquote my post just to make an attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, okay, “one of the last” communist countries?
> 
> Vietnam, Laos, Cuba all communist as well.
> Then many more “socialist” countries (communist-lite) ruled by communists like Venezuela, Congo, Uruguay, Algeria, Zambia, Nicaragua, Ecuador, Ethiopia and several more.
> 
> Then of course our very own communist party, the Democrat Party who’s ideals are aligned 100% with the Bolsheviks of Stalin.
> So, let’s stop pretending communism isn’t a threat to humanity or that it wouldn’t be if North Korea fell.
> 
> Carry on, dipshit.
Click to expand...


Aww a nice,"I'm sorry" would have sufficed, but I doubt many on this forum would ever think you would admit to making a mistake or even apologizing after being caught being dishonest.  



Do carry on.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pogo said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote in my previous comment. Until we are absolutely sure Kim Jung Un is dead it's all conjecture. Personally, I'd like to see the North Korean gov't in complete chaos and would stand back to watch the bloodbath committed by those that would seek ascension to the power. AS I previously claimed if his death is in fact true, the Leaders in China would step in to make sure that the next leader is a puppet of their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing good comes of chaos.
Click to expand...


Then why are you people causing so much?


----------



## Pogo

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote in my previous comment. Until we are absolutely sure Kim Jung Un is dead it's all conjecture. Personally, I'd like to see the North Korean gov't in complete chaos and would stand back to watch the bloodbath committed by those that would seek ascension to the power. AS I previously claimed if his death is in fact true, the Leaders in China would step in to make sure that the next leader is a puppet of their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing good comes of chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you people causing so much?
Click to expand...


"You people"?  Who people?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote in my previous comment. Until we are absolutely sure Kim Jung Un is dead it's all conjecture. Personally, I'd like to see the North Korean gov't in complete chaos and would stand back to watch the bloodbath committed by those that would seek ascension to the power. AS I previously claimed if his death is in fact true, the Leaders in China would step in to make sure that the next leader is a puppet of their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing good comes of chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are you people causing so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You people"?  Who people?
Click to expand...


Deja vu all over again.


----------



## citygator

Lewdog said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comment like that shows you have no idea about the history of the region or how global politics work.  View attachment 328381
Click to expand...

I’ve lived in Asia. Hong Kong actually. You? I have open to listen though. His influence was raised by Trump. Big mistake.


----------



## Leo123

eddiew said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote in my previous comment. Until we are absolutely sure Kim Jung Un is dead it's all conjecture. Personally, I'd like to see the North Korean gov't in complete chaos and would stand back to watch the bloodbath committed by those that would seek ascension to the power. AS I previously claimed if his death is in fact true, the Leaders in China would step in to make sure that the next leader is a puppet of their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his sister will take over  imo
Click to expand...

Or the generals.


----------



## Likkmee

It would become a sub state of China.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

So.....we still don't know what's happening.   Is he?  Isn't he?    


"The South Korean government asserts North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is alive and appears to be holed-up at his luxurious mansion in the city of Wonsan, the capital of Kangwon province in the country's northeast."


this  is very latest here.
04/26/20 AT 10:02 PM









						Is Kim Jong Un Dead? South Korea Says North Korea Leader Is 'Alive And Well'
					

North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is probably still alive and is "vacationing" at one of his luxurious homes in the country's northeast.




					www.ibtimes.com


----------



## Picaro

Oh no, the Democratic Party's role model and hero might be dead? What will happen to  to all those mail in ballots from North Korea now? Is that why Biden visited his bosses in Red China recently, to make new arrangements for those?

In any case, it's a sad day for the Obama Legacy, black armband times for sure for the Left.


----------



## Lewdog

citygator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comment like that shows you have no idea about the history of the region or how global politics work.  View attachment 328381
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve lived in Asia. Hong Kong actually. You? I have open to listen though. His influence was raised by Trump. Big mistake.
Click to expand...


Just because you lived there doesn't make you intelligent enough to understand the things being discussed in this thread.

That's like saying because someone lives next to a hospital they can do heart surgery.


----------



## Mac1958

The people who are (comparatively) the most likely to know are disputing the whole thing currently: 









						South Korea maintains Kim Jong Un health rumors are untrue
					

SEOUL, South Korea (AP) — South Korea’s government has dismissed rumors that North Korean leader Kim Jong Un is in fragile condition, as speculation about his health intensifies amid the North’s silence on his whereabouts...




					apnews.com


----------



## MeBelle

citygator said:


> This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  *If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.*




ROFL!

*Donald Trump and Kim Jong-un impersonators walked down the streets of Hong Kong to the surprise of tourists in the area*

The pair even pretended to kiss as they demonstrated the unlikely friendship between the two real-life leaders.

Dennis Alan, a 66-year-old musician from Chicago, spent around 1.5 hours achieving the Trump look, with fake hair and lots of orange foundation.

He said: "All my friends and acquaintances are saying that I have steady work, which is pretty rare for a professional musician particularly in America, anymore.

"So I'm looking forward to that. We'll see if this will help me lead to that."

Cool video of the lip locking at the link.

Donald Trump and Kim Jong-un lookalikes pretended to kiss in Hong Kong


----------



## westwall

citygator said:


> This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.







He has nukes that bill clinton, and those who came after, allowed NK to create.

Trump is the first POTUS to not kiss their asses.

Get your facts straight you clown.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
Click to expand...











Somebody else.  That family has a long history of demented, evil behavior.  Best to cut out the cancer now, let the body heal a bit.

I understand you favor these little shits, but think a bit yourself.   You seem to have a difficult time with that.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think status quo is best for the NKs?
> 
> Kill the dynasty, and you kill the cult of personality that has ruled NK since 1948.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the question stands untouched.  "In its place ---- what?"
> 
> Not apparently anything positive, since you just wished for said military to take power via murder/assassination.  So I don't know if status quo is best or not but I sure don't think that approach would be.  At least with Kim Yo-Jong they have a chance.
> 
> Not to even mention, with said Cult of Personality already entrenched it would be not only unrealistic but suicidal for the military to start offing the family OF that cult.  That would spur chaos all by itself.
Click to expand...









If kim is dead there is a war going on right now to see who replaces him.  That's how those regimes change.  Through violence.

That's the ONLY  way they change.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What wonderful news for the citizens of North Korea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un’s Sister is ‘Feared,’ ‘Respected’ By North Korea’s Leaders
> 
> 
> Like her brother, Kim Yo Jong has cultivated a special relationship with President Donald Trump but has given up nothing on the nuclear and missile issues.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the military puts a bullet through her head, she'll lose that respect for sure.  I encourage them to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> End the family dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ---------- and in its place, what?
> 
> Gotta think ahead, m'boy.  See, this is about what's good for the people of North Korea, not what's good for the Kimmers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote in my previous comment. Until we are absolutely sure Kim Jung Un is dead it's all conjecture. Personally, I'd like to see the North Korean gov't in complete chaos and would stand back to watch the bloodbath committed by those that would seek ascension to the power. AS I previously claimed if his death is in fact true, the Leaders in China would step in to make sure that the next leader is a puppet of their choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing good comes of chaos.
Click to expand...









Wrong, chaos is a ladder for change.  If the ruling party is evil, chaos is the only way to get rid of them.


----------



## eddiew

Picaro said:


> Oh no, the Democratic Party's role model and hero might be dead? What will happen to  to all those mail in ballots from North Korea now? Is that why Biden visited his bosses in Red China recently, to make new arrangements for those?
> 
> In any case, it's a sad day for the Obama Legacy, black armband times for sure for the Left.


I prayed ... I'm afraid God got the wrong guy  Trumps good buddy


----------



## westwall

eddiew said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, the Democratic Party's role model and hero might be dead? What will happen to  to all those mail in ballots from North Korea now? Is that why Biden visited his bosses in Red China recently, to make new arrangements for those?
> 
> In any case, it's a sad day for the Obama Legacy, black armband times for sure for the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> I prayed ... I'm afraid God got the wrong guy  Trumps good buddy
Click to expand...






If there was ever a doubt about how big a moron you are, this post removed all doubt.

And for that, I thank you.


----------



## gulfman

Is Kim Jung Un still dead?


----------



## eddiew

westwall said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, the Democratic Party's role model and hero might be dead? What will happen to  to all those mail in ballots from North Korea now? Is that why Biden visited his bosses in Red China recently, to make new arrangements for those?
> 
> In any case, it's a sad day for the Obama Legacy, black armband times for sure for the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> I prayed ... I'm afraid God got the wrong guy  Trumps good buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was ever a doubt about how big a moron you are, this post removed all doubt.
> 
> And for that, I thank you.
Click to expand...

Moron  ? Me?  Me and Trump are smart We have big brains  Smarter than generals scientists  doctors ,,,,,,and btw smarter than republicans  posting here who have their heads up trumps butt


----------



## MacTheKnife

According to the Japanese media that is the case.









						Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
					

According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More




					trendingpolitics.com


----------



## Votto

MacTheKnife said:


> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com


I have no idea what could have happened to him in that fabulous socialist health care system.

Government simply does the best with everything.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

MacTheKnife said:


> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com


His brain is probably still in better state than Trumps.


----------



## toobfreak

MacTheKnife said:


> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com


This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.


----------



## PoliticalChic

MacTheKnife said:


> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com





If he is......do we now call him Kimchee????


----------



## PoliticalChic

MacTheKnife said:


> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com



Informative.


----------



## Votto

toobfreak said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
Click to expand...

Not so fast, China has sent in a medical team to try and revive their human virus.

Keep in mind, the Chinese are experts on exporting viruses to the rest of the world for their own benefit.


----------



## Cellblock2429

toobfreak said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
Click to expand...

/----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.


----------



## MacTheKnife

toobfreak said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
Click to expand...


He has a sister and she is very powerful in the cult that rules N. Korea...as has been said....N. Korea is not a Nation...it is a 'cult'.


----------



## Votto

Cellblock2429 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
Click to expand...


Who knows, maybe she is responsible for his demise, much like how Stalin murdered Lennon in the former USSR.

It's how despots roll.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*"With Kim Jong Un Reportedly On His Death Bed, These Are The Most Likely Heirs To The North Korean Throne*

_Kim Yo Jong_

*Which - since Kim's children are far too young to run the country - brings our attention to the line of succession. *As we noted earlier this week, *there are several potential successors to the throne. Since the founding of the modern state in the aftermath of the Korean War,* the country has been ruled by the "Mt Paektu Bloodline", which comprises most of the mythos and cult of personality around the Kim family.

... the concerns that some in western intelligence have about Kim's sister, who has been seen more frequently in international news reports in recent years. The younger Kim, believed to be 31, is one of her brother's closest confidants and his de facto chief of staff. She has joined him at several high-profile international summits.

Unfortunately, to put it simply and straightforwardly, *many fear that Kim Yo Jong would be even more diabolical and hostile than her brother. *


One reason for the anxieties about her hardline politics: Earlier this year, she issued a scathing political statement about South Korea in her own name, raising concerns that she was pushing back against her brothers purported efforts to deescalate the tensions on the peninsula, even as ‘expert’ after ‘expert’ has insisted that NK will never surrender its nukes.

If she takes the throne, would Kim’s younger sister instead send them flying across the Pacific? News this weekend that a mobile missile launcher has been deployed amidst the crisis of leadership certainly doesn’t make us feel less alarmed."








						Kim Jong Un Reportedly on His Death Bed - These Are the Most Likely Heirs to the North Korean Throne
					

Many fear that Kim Jong Un's sister would be even more diabolical and hostile than her brother.




					anonhq.com


----------



## Pogo

Votto said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what could have happened to him in that fabulous socialist health care system.
> 
> Government simply does the best with everything.
Click to expand...


Oh yes that's right, government healthcare means immortality.  I forgot about that.


----------



## Votto

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what could have happened to him in that fabulous socialist health care system.
> 
> Government simply does the best with everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes that's right, government healthcare means immortality.  I forgot about that.
Click to expand...

If you are a collectivist like Rocket Man, when you die they embalm you so that you literally become immortal, much like Lennon embalmed, Moa, etc. for all the public to still visit and see.  It is almost keeping an immortal god like figure to stay with them because we could simply never be OK without them.

Sick bunch.


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he is......do we now call him Kimchee????
Click to expand...


No, you call him Un-dead.

We did this yesterday.


----------



## Pogo

Votto said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe she is responsible for his demise, much like how Stalin murdered Lennon in the former USSR.
> 
> It's how despots roll.
Click to expand...


Stalin didn't murder Lennon.  Mark David Chapman did.

Dim Dong has been notoriously out of shape, with bad health habits.  He's disappeared for medical reasons before.  I'm sure comic books are fun and all but then there's the real world.


----------



## Votto

PoliticalChic said:


> *"With Kim Jong Un Reportedly On His Death Bed, These Are The Most Likely Heirs To The North Korean Throne*
> 
> _Kim Yo Jong_
> 
> *Which - since Kim's children are far too young to run the country - brings our attention to the line of succession. *As we noted earlier this week, *there are several potential successors to the throne. Since the founding of the modern state in the aftermath of the Korean War,* the country has been ruled by the "Mt Paektu Bloodline", which comprises most of the mythos and cult of personality around the Kim family.
> 
> ... the concerns that some in western intelligence have about Kim's sister, who has been seen more frequently in international news reports in recent years. The younger Kim, believed to be 31, is one of her brother's closest confidants and his de facto chief of staff. She has joined him at several high-profile international summits.
> 
> Unfortunately, to put it simply and straightforwardly, *many fear that Kim Yo Jong would be even more diabolical and hostile than her brother. *
> 
> 
> One reason for the anxieties about her hardline politics: Earlier this year, she issued a scathing political statement about South Korea in her own name, raising concerns that she was pushing back against her brothers purported efforts to deescalate the tensions on the peninsula, even as ‘expert’ after ‘expert’ has insisted that NK will never surrender its nukes.
> 
> If she takes the throne, would Kim’s younger sister instead send them flying across the Pacific? News this weekend that a mobile missile launcher has been deployed amidst the crisis of leadership certainly doesn’t make us feel less alarmed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un Reportedly on His Death Bed - These Are the Most Likely Heirs to the North Korean Throne
> 
> 
> Many fear that Kim Jong Un's sister would be even more diabolical and hostile than her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anonhq.com


That can't be true because Hillary says that women are much nicer than men.

Just say'in.


----------



## MacTheKnife

N. Korea is a huge,huge yes I say huge problem that was allowed to fester for decades due to weak political leadership....every President up to President Trump just kicked the can down the road....President Trump in a courageouos effort to establish a working relationship with N. Korea was met with scorn by the media who did everything they possibly could to sabotage President Trump's efforts to neuter the threat...very real threat...posed by N. Korea as they now have missles capable of hitting at least california if not anywhere else in the U.S. armed with nuclear warheads.....yet the media did not want Trump to get any credit for improving this very dangerous situation with
N. Korea.....outrageous....absolutely outrageous!









						As Korea Talks Progress, Mainstream Media Try to Derail Peace - News From Antiwar.com
					

As Korea Talks Progress, Mainstream Media Try to Derail Peace | Media starts interviewing random Koreans seeking peace skeptics




					news.antiwar.com


----------



## Votto

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe she is responsible for his demise, much like how Stalin murdered Lennon in the former USSR.
> 
> It's how despots roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin didn't murder Lennon.  Mark David Chapman did.
Click to expand...

Come on now, we all know it was Hillary.

That's what happens when Russia helps your political opponent.

Incidentally, I apologize for speaking ill of your idol boy Stalin.  I realize that is traumatic for you.


----------



## toobfreak

Votto said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe she is responsible for his demise, much like how Stalin murdered Lennon in the former USSR.
> 
> It's how despots roll.
Click to expand...

Well, didn't he knock off an Uncle with poison?  Maybe in that country they move up in rank by attrition, like that Star Trek alternate universe episode:  Mirror Mirror?


----------



## Pogo

MacTheKnife said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has a sister and she is very powerful in the cult that rules N. Korea...as has been said....N. Korea is not a Nation...it is a 'cult'.
Click to expand...


Wow, wonder what THAT's like.


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
Click to expand...


And when we did this thread yesterday several of y'all kept bringing up "how that culture treats women".  None could substantiate it.

Here's how my sterling pearl of wisdom shut them up:

How do you explain Indira Ghandi, Benazier Bhutto, Corazon Aquino, Sirimavo Bandaranaike, Megawati Sukarnoputri, Yingluck Shinawatra or Park Geun Hy, if there's this "historical women being second-class citizens in Asian cultures"?

And secondly, has there ever been any head of state anywhere of either gender with a name more powerful than "Megawati"?

Finally, it's ironic beyond measure that you'd come up with such a canard from one of the few countries remaining which has _never _had a female head of state, given the historical significance of women being second class citizens in Western cultures.


----------



## Pogo

gulfman said:


> Is Kim Jung Un still dead?



He's consulting with Franco.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Im wondering how a de facto feudal monarchy like NK qualifies as a commie regime.


----------



## Blues Man

If he is dead China will just replace him with another puppet


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when we did this thread yesterday several of y'all kept bringing up "how that culture treats women".  None could substantiate it.
Click to expand...

/----/ Get your Google fixed. We're tired of having to spoon feed you everything.








						Shocking Report Reveals How North Korean Women Are Really Treated Under Kim Jong Un's Rule
					

Unless you're part of the regime, North Koreans are subjected to extremely tough living conditions. And it seems women are in particular danger.




					www.cheatsheet.com


----------



## Cellblock2429

Tommy Tainant said:


> Im wondering how a de facto feudal monarchy like NK qualifies as a commie regime.


/-----/ seriously?
*Communism in Korea - Wikipedia*


Communism in Korea - Wikipedia
The *Communist* movement in *Korea* emerged as a political movement in the early 20th century. Although the movement had a minor role in pre-war politics, the division between the *communist* *North* *Korea* and the anti-*communist* South *Korea* came to dominate Korean political life in the post-World War II era.


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when we did this thread yesterday several of y'all kept bringing up "how that culture treats women".  None could substantiate it.
> 
> Here's how my sterling pearl of wisdom shut them up:
> 
> How do you explain Indira Ghandi, Benazier Bhutto, Corazon Aquino, Sirimavo Bandaranaike, Megawati Sukarnoputri, Yingluck Shinawatra or Park Geun Hy, if there's this "historical women being second-class citizens in Asian cultures"?
> 
> And secondly, has there ever been any head of state anywhere of either gender with a name more powerful than "Megawati"?
> 
> Finally, it's ironic beyond measure that you'd come up with such a canard from one of the few countries remaining which has _never _had a female head of state, given the historical significance of women being second class citizens in Western cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Get your Google fixed. We're tired of having to spoon feed you everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking Report Reveals How North Korean Women Are Really Treated Under Kim Jong Un's Rule
> 
> 
> Unless you're part of the regime, North Koreans are subjected to extremely tough living conditions. And it seems women are in particular danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheatsheet.com
Click to expand...


It WASN'T MY CLAIM, Dumbass.  That's on *YOU*.


----------



## Corazon

MacTheKnife said:


> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com


Informative! 
(where is the informative icon? It was so useful )


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Anyone know the hardest thing about eating vegetables?


Getting them into and out of the wheelchair!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Cellblock2429 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im wondering how a de facto feudal monarchy like NK qualifies as a commie regime.
> 
> 
> 
> /-----/ seriously?
> *Communism in Korea - Wikipedia*
> 
> 
> Communism in Korea - Wikipedia
> The *Communist* movement in *Korea* emerged as a political movement in the early 20th century. Although the movement had a minor role in pre-war politics, the division between the *communist* *North* *Korea* and the anti-*communist* South *Korea* came to dominate Korean political life in the post-World War II era.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. As your link states they abandoned communism/marxism many years ago and now seem to follow whatever wierdness the dear leader is punting. When a family dynasty is in control for several generations it is probably unclassifiable.

I know the US has major issues with these guys since they kicked your arses back in the 50s but you are not really fighting a war against communism.

That ship sailed a while back.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MacTheKnife said:


> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com


----------



## Dalia

MacTheKnife said:


> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com


Something must be going on otherwise North Korea would have said it is alive and well with evidence. but on the links that I consulted in French it is said that he used to disappear sometimes for a while that he was also discreet but given the context that we live in and that the Chinese are on the lookout for any news prey and which will make his death even more mysterious after all the time without news


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Informative.
Click to expand...




Votto said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"With Kim Jong Un Reportedly On His Death Bed, These Are The Most Likely Heirs To The North Korean Throne*
> 
> _Kim Yo Jong_
> 
> *Which - since Kim's children are far too young to run the country - brings our attention to the line of succession. *As we noted earlier this week, *there are several potential successors to the throne. Since the founding of the modern state in the aftermath of the Korean War,* the country has been ruled by the "Mt Paektu Bloodline", which comprises most of the mythos and cult of personality around the Kim family.
> 
> ... the concerns that some in western intelligence have about Kim's sister, who has been seen more frequently in international news reports in recent years. The younger Kim, believed to be 31, is one of her brother's closest confidants and his de facto chief of staff. She has joined him at several high-profile international summits.
> 
> Unfortunately, to put it simply and straightforwardly, *many fear that Kim Yo Jong would be even more diabolical and hostile than her brother. *
> 
> 
> One reason for the anxieties about her hardline politics: Earlier this year, she issued a scathing political statement about South Korea in her own name, raising concerns that she was pushing back against her brothers purported efforts to deescalate the tensions on the peninsula, even as ‘expert’ after ‘expert’ has insisted that NK will never surrender its nukes.
> 
> If she takes the throne, would Kim’s younger sister instead send them flying across the Pacific? News this weekend that a mobile missile launcher has been deployed amidst the crisis of leadership certainly doesn’t make us feel less alarmed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un Reportedly on His Death Bed - These Are the Most Likely Heirs to the North Korean Throne
> 
> 
> Many fear that Kim Jong Un's sister would be even more diabolical and hostile than her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anonhq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be true because Hillary says that women are much nicer than men.
> 
> Just say'in.
Click to expand...



...and she is the smartest woman in the world.......


----------



## PoliticalChic

Corazon said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Informative!
> (where is the informative icon? It was so useful )
Click to expand...



I agree!


----------



## wamose

What's he doing in California?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Votto said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe she is responsible for his demise, much like how Stalin murdered Lennon in the former USSR.
> 
> It's how despots roll.
Click to expand...


*"much like how Stalin murdered Lennon in the former USSR."*

Stalin murdered John Lennon and in the former USSR? So the whole Mark Chapman murdering John Lennon in New York City outside The Dakhota Building is a....Conspiracy Theory? Also Stalin died in 1953 and so John Lennon the real one was murdered approx 1952-1953 and in the USSR, so when 8 years later or whatever when Paul McCartney form The Beatles that John Lennon was....who was he? We have another Conspiracy Theory   

Below picture of The Beatles perform on The Ed Sullivan Show, note not the REAL John Lennon with them as he was murdered approx 1952-1953 by Stalin so who IS the below Clone of John Lennon?


----------



## 22lcidw

Dalia said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something must be going on otherwise North Korea would have said it is alive and well with evidence. but on the links that I consulted in French it is said that he used to disappear sometimes for a while that he was also discreet but given the context that we live in and that the Chinese are on the lookout for any news prey and which will make his death even more mysterious after all the time without news
Click to expand...

What a coincidence paralleling the virus.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tommy Tainant said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His brain is probably still in better state than Trumps.
Click to expand...


Sure, Snitchy.  We're going to enjoy watching you wail loudly over the coffin of your Dear Leader, so the other snitches aren't tempted to turn you in


----------



## Hugo Furst

*Kim Jung is the topic, not Star Trek.

Stay on topic*


----------



## Cellblock2429

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when we did this thread yesterday several of y'all kept bringing up "how that culture treats women".  None could substantiate it.
> 
> Here's how my sterling pearl of wisdom shut them up:
> 
> How do you explain Indira Ghandi, Benazier Bhutto, Corazon Aquino, Sirimavo Bandaranaike, Megawati Sukarnoputri, Yingluck Shinawatra or Park Geun Hy, if there's this "historical women being second-class citizens in Asian cultures"?
> 
> And secondly, has there ever been any head of state anywhere of either gender with a name more powerful than "Megawati"?
> 
> Finally, it's ironic beyond measure that you'd come up with such a canard from one of the few countries remaining which has _never _had a female head of state, given the historical significance of women being second class citizens in Western cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ Get your Google fixed. We're tired of having to spoon feed you everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking Report Reveals How North Korean Women Are Really Treated Under Kim Jong Un's Rule
> 
> 
> Unless you're part of the regime, North Koreans are subjected to extremely tough living conditions. And it seems women are in particular danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheatsheet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It WASN'T MY CLAIM, Dumbass.  That's on *YOU*.
Click to expand...

/----/ Then whose claim was it? It's not the first time I replied to the wong post on my iPhone.


----------



## Ame®icano

Tommy Tainant said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His brain is probably still in better state than Trumps.
Click to expand...


Unlike you, they both have it.


----------



## Ame®icano

MacTheKnife said:


> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com


----------



## Claudette

Cellblock2429 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
Click to expand...


Yup. Saw that on the news. His sister doesn't look anything like him thank God. Wonder if she will slide in if he kicks the bucket??


----------



## depotoo

Dana7360 said:


> The food producers have been warning that the meat supply chain is strained and in trouble.
> 
> Now Tyson says the food supply chain is breaking.
> 
> To the people who scream we don't need shutdowns. This is what happens when there is no shutdown. People get sick. They can't go to work. There is no one to replace them so the plant has to shut down. Countless animals have to be killed and not used for food.
> 
> It's impossible to social distance in these jobs so the virus is running freely to infect everyone in those plants. So the plants have to shutdown.
> 
> This is what would happen to all of our society if we had not shutdown.
> 
> You all are causing the shutdowns to have to last much longer with your rallies and forcing openings of states before it's safe.
> 
> Meanwhile, you all are going to have to pay a lot more money for your meat fix. I won't. I don't eat it.
> 
> Keep being stupid. You're going to destroy this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson Foods warns that 'the food supply chain is breaking' as plants close


So your solution was to have them shutdown in the beginning?  In other words, create a crisis early.


----------



## depotoo

By the way, he calls it a crisis yet only 15% shutdown has occurred.


----------



## Dana7360

depotoo said:


> By the way, he calls it a crisis yet only 15% shutdown has occurred.




Tell that to the owners of Tyson Foods and Smithfield Farms.

Tell that to the thousands of workers who are now sick from the virus with some of them eventually dying.

They know more about this than you do. I'm going to believe them over some far right radical conservative moron on a message board who has no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## wamose

I bet Pelosi sent a thank you card to Red China quicker than she addressed getting funds to our small business people who were hurt by the pandemic


----------



## Unkotare

I don’t know if we should be taking the word of a retired boxer on such an important matter.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WillHaftawaite said:


> *Kim Jung is the topic, not Start Trek.
> 
> Stay on topic*



Start Trek??????????


----------



## Olde Europe

Dana7360 said:


> The food producers have been warning that the meat supply chain is strained and in trouble.
> 
> Now Tyson says the food supply chain is breaking.
> 
> To the people who scream we don't need shutdowns. This is what happens when there is no shutdown. People get sick. They can't go to work. There is no one to replace them so the plant has to shut down. Countless animals have to be killed and not used for food.
> 
> It's impossible to social distance in these jobs so the virus is running freely to infect everyone in those plants. So the plants have to shutdown.
> 
> This is what would happen to all of our society if we had not shutdown.
> 
> You all are causing the shutdowns to have to last much longer with your rallies and forcing openings of states before it's safe.
> 
> Meanwhile, you all are going to have to pay a lot more money for your meat fix. I won't. I don't eat it.
> 
> Keep being stupid. You're going to destroy this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson Foods warns that 'the food supply chain is breaking' as plants close




Who would have guessed pressing worthless meat entities to stand shoulder-to-shoulder to process meat in the context of a pandemic might result in some difficulties?

No one, literally no one, could have seen that one coming.

Of course, now the owners whine in page-size whine fests how the food chain they put in grave danger might be, you know, in danger.

Perhaps, just maybe, the slave-like conditions under which those meat entities are slavering in meat processing plants will now come into focus.

Yeah, just kidding.  Meat consumers' social conscience is about on par with a hyena's.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Votto said:


> That can't be true because Hillary says that women are much nicer than men.
> 
> Just say'in.


Yes. If all the world had female leaders we would have no war or problems at all...they say.


----------



## depotoo

Dana7360 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, he calls it a crisis yet only 15% shutdown has occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the owners of Tyson Foods and Smithfield Farms.
> 
> Tell that to the thousands of workers who are now sick from the virus with some of them eventually dying.
> 
> They know more about this than you do. I'm going to believe them over some far right radical conservative moron on a message board who has no idea what they're talking about.
Click to expand...

You really bloviate, dana.  Eighty got sick at Smithfield out of 3800 employed at that location.  That is 2.1%.


----------



## there4eyeM

While there may be very little meat available, North Korea is not a truly vegetable state.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what could have happened to him in that fabulous socialist health care system.
> 
> Government simply does the best with everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes that's right, government healthcare means immortality.  I forgot about that.
Click to expand...


  The dudes 36 fer fuks sake!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Creating a famine to seize power is very common among communists.  Mao did it.


----------



## Olde Europe

Smithfield Pork Plant in Sioux Falls Offered $500 Bonus for Showing Up to Work During Coronavirus Outbreak

The CDC found that the Smithfield Foods plant in Sioux Falls offered "responsibility bonuses" to employees who showed up neither sick nor late starting April 1 and continuing until May 1. Smithfield reported its first case of the virus on March 24 and it closed indefinitely on April 14. 

*With more than 800 employees infected, the plant is the single worst coronavirus hotspot in the country.* Plant management had provided some social distancing guidelines, but the CDC found them weakly enforced.


----------



## Death Angel

Dana7360 said:


> The food producers have been warning that the meat supply chain is strained and in trouble.
> 
> Now Tyson says the food supply chain is breaking.
> 
> To the people who scream we don't need shutdowns. This is what happens when there is no shutdown. People get sick. They can't go to work. There is no one to replace them so the plant has to shut down. Countless animals have to be killed and not used for food.
> 
> It's impossible to social distance in these jobs so the virus is running freely to infect everyone in those plants. So the plants have to shutdown.
> 
> This is what would happen to all of our society if we had not shutdown.
> 
> You all are causing the shutdowns to have to last much longer with your rallies and forcing openings of states before it's safe.
> 
> Meanwhile, you all are going to have to pay a lot more money for your meat fix. I won't. I don't eat it.
> 
> Keep being stupid. You're going to destroy this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson Foods warns that 'the food supply chain is breaking' as plants close


There are real world consequences to the hysteria you've put the country thru.


----------



## Death Angel

Tipsycatlover said:


> Creating a famine to seize power is very common among communists.  Mao did it.


Exactly.
This is exactly what the left is about. Most of the lefties who post here are just their useful idiots


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Tommy Tainant said:


> I know the US has major issues with these guys since they kicked your arses back in the 50s but you are not really fighting a war against communism.


Extremely ironic comment since you post anti-American posts on a daily basis because we kicked your ass
in 1776!
Even after we kept dear old England afloat after WWII you continue to troll away. Anglo-American loan - Wikipedia
That's gratitude for you! I mean it would be if you had the decency to have any.

That's okay...it's a quirk of human nature to despise the people who kept you out of the rubbish bin because
our presence reminds you how weak and helpless you were. Your rat like behavior is understandable.


----------



## dcbl

starvation and famine will wind up killing more people than the Chinese virus

and food prices are about to go up; the misery index is about to kick into 5th gear

we absolutely must open up the country 

and we must get rid of financial incentives for medical facilities to improperly label deaths as COVID 19 









						Tyson Foods chairman warns: 'The food supply chain is breaking'
					

In recent weeks, the poultry producer has suspended operations at plants across the country.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




*The board chairman of Tyson Foods is warning that "millions of pounds of meat will disappear" from the national food supply chain as the coronavirus outbreak forces food processing plants to shutter.*
*
"The food supply chain is breaking," John Tyson wrote in a full-page advertisement published Sunday in The New York Times, The Washington Post and The Arkansas Democrat-Gazette.

"There will be limited supply of our products available in grocery stores until we are able to reopen our facilities that are currently closed," he wrote in the advertisement, which was also published as a blog post on the company's website.
*
*In recent weeks, the major poultry producer has temporarily suspended operations at plants across the country. The company halted operations Wednesday at an Iowa plant that is crucial to the nation's pork supply.*


----------



## EvilCat Breath

This is the Democrat famine just getting started.  They can shut down water treatment plants, power plants.  Using this virus they can take the whole of civilization then give back what they decide we should have.


----------



## HenryBHough

Best you not open your freezer after the power has been off for a week as power plants shut down due to fuel shortages and breakdowns with the fuel delivery people and maintenance folks on lockdown.    Go ahead, hoard meat but understand how much of it you'll have to eat or throw out when it's all green, slimy and stinks.

But, hey' it's all part of The Democrat Party plan to Venezuelize America!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dcbl said:


> starvation and famine will wind up killing more people than the Chinese virus
> 
> and food prices are about to go up; the misery index is about to kick into 5th gear
> 
> we absolutely must open up the country
> 
> and we must get rid of financial incentives for medical facilities to improperly label deaths as COVID 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson Foods chairman warns: 'The food supply chain is breaking'
> 
> 
> In recent weeks, the poultry producer has suspended operations at plants across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The board chairman of Tyson Foods is warning that "millions of pounds of meat will disappear" from the national food supply chain as the coronavirus outbreak forces food processing plants to shutter.*
> 
> *"The food supply chain is breaking," John Tyson wrote in a full-page advertisement published Sunday in The New York Times, The Washington Post and The Arkansas Democrat-Gazette.
> 
> "There will be limited supply of our products available in grocery stores until we are able to reopen our facilities that are currently closed," he wrote in the advertisement, which was also published as a blog post on the company's website.*
> 
> *In recent weeks, the major poultry producer has temporarily suspended operations at plants across the country. The company halted operations Wednesday at an Iowa plant that is crucial to the nation's pork supply.*



I do not think this means in America you are going to starve, you do have other things to eat you can eat pasta, rice, vegetables, fruits and fish etc you also will still have bread and milk etc


----------



## dcbl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I do not think this means in America you are going to starve


no, it does not

but food will get more expensive & thereby lower the quality of life for most Americans


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dcbl said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think this means in America you are going to starve
> 
> 
> 
> no, it does not
> 
> but food will get more expensive & thereby lower the quality of life for most Americans
Click to expand...


So if you have the problem with the meat supply etc and this only means non-meats but includes fish why would the price of pasta, vegetables, rice, fruits, fish, bread and milk etc become more expensive?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Urban and suburbanites may indeed  truly find out what hunger really feels like


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## dcbl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> why would the price of pasta, vegetables, rice, fruits, fish, bread and milk etc become more expensive?


fuel costs are also going up, so distribution costs across the board will be going up

milk, eggs & all dairy are impacted the same way meats are

fresh fruits & vegetables are spoiling now

we are setting ourselves up for major problems & the only solution is to crank our economic engine back up


----------



## dcbl

Lucy Hamilton said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think this means in America you are going to starve
> 
> 
> 
> no, it does not
> 
> but food will get more expensive & thereby lower the quality of life for most Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you have the problem with the meat supply etc and this only means non-meats but includes fish why would the price of pasta, vegetables, rice, fruits, fish, bread and milk etc become more expensive?
Click to expand...



you should also see this









						Farmers are forced to let crops rot and throw away milk while food bank demand soars
					

For many farmers, it’s more cost-effective to let crops rot. They can’t afford to harvest if there is no market. Food banks can’t cover labor costs.




					calmatters.org


----------



## DrLove

Here's the latest









						South Korea says it has 'enough intelligence' to say Kim Jong Un is still alive
					

North Korean leader Kim Jong Un has been out of the public eye for weeks, giving rise to rumors that he's dead.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Pogo

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe she is responsible for his demise, much like how Stalin murdered Lennon in the former USSR.
> 
> It's how despots roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stalin didn't murder Lennon.  Mark David Chapman did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on now, we all know it was Hillary.
> 
> That's what happens when Russia helps your political opponent.
> 
> Incidentally, I apologize for speaking ill of your idol boy Stalin.  I realize that is traumatic for you.
Click to expand...


You should apologise to John Lennon, not me.


----------



## OldLady

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the US has major issues with these guys since they kicked your arses back in the 50s but you are not really fighting a war against communism.
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely ironic comment since you post anti-American posts on a daily basis because we kicked your ass
> in 1776!
> Even after we kept dear old England afloat after WWII you continue to troll away. Anglo-American loan - Wikipedia
> That's gratitude for you! I mean it would be if you had the decency to have any.
> 
> That's okay...it's a quirk of human nature to despise the people who kept you out of the rubbish bin because
> our presence reminds you how weak and helpless you were. Your rat like behavior is understandable.
Click to expand...

That is a hateful bunch of claptrap, Eric.  Britain stood up to Hitler's bombings and the sinking of their supply ships and they refused to surrender!  Of course we helped them!!!!  I would hate to have you making decisions if another maniac like that rises again in Europe or anywhere else.


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, he calls it a crisis yet only 15% shutdown has occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the owners of Tyson Foods and Smithfield Farms.
> 
> Tell that to the thousands of workers who are now sick from the virus with some of them eventually dying.
> 
> They know more about this than you do. I'm going to believe them over some far right radical conservative moron on a message board who has no idea what they're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really bloviate, dana.  Eighty got sick at Smithfield out of 3800 employed at that location.  That is 2.1%.
Click to expand...


If true that's six times the national infection rate.


----------



## OldLady

dcbl said:


> fuel costs are also going up, so distribution costs across the board will be going up


Where do YOU live?  It's down another dime per gallon in Maine today.  $1.49 in Bangor.


----------



## Pogo

there4eyeM said:


> While there may be very little meat available, North Korea is not a truly vegetable state.



True.  They still have dog penis.

​
(it's a fish)


----------



## depotoo

Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, he calls it a crisis yet only 15% shutdown has occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the owners of Tyson Foods and Smithfield Farms.
> 
> Tell that to the thousands of workers who are now sick from the virus with some of them eventually dying.
> 
> They know more about this than you do. I'm going to believe them over some far right radical conservative moron on a message board who has no idea what they're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really bloviate, dana.  Eighty got sick at Smithfield out of 3800 employed at that location.  That is 2.1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true that's six times the national infection rate.
Click to expand...

Less than half the rate for the flu, even with a vaccine-
Here's a rundown of some important statistics based on the best available data.

5% to 20% -- Percentage of the U.S. population that will get the flu, on average, each year.








						What Are Your Odds of Getting the Flu?
					

WebMD answers general and specific questions about the flu, including the 2015-16 flu season, the virus's incubation period, and the number of people who die from the flu.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## SmokeALib

Death Angel said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Creating a famine to seize power is very common among communists.  Mao did it.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> This is exactly what the left is about. Most of the lefties who post here are just their useful idiots
Click to expand...

Actually, they're not very useful.


----------



## dcbl

OldLady said:


> dcbl said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuel costs are also going up, so distribution costs across the board will be going up
> 
> 
> 
> Where do YOU live?  It's down another dime per gallon in Maine today.  $1.49 in Bangor.
Click to expand...

it will keep going down short term, it is less than $1 in some places 

but the supply chain is in serious danger, it will take more effort to get it back on line

small players are being crushed & the Exxons of the world will be swooping them up

the economies in TX , LA & OK are being devastated by it

prices will go up later in the year, unfortunately,  by a lot more than they should

fwiw, my thread on this was merged into the wrong place, sorry to hijack the Rocket Man thread...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

OldLady said:


> That is a hateful bunch of claptrap, Eric. Britain stood up to Hitler's bombings and the sinking of their supply ships and they refused to surrender! Of course we helped them!!!! I would hate to have you making decisions if another maniac like that rises again in Europe or anywhere else


Please don't get your bloomers all twisted up into a knot.  Where did I ever claim we shouldn't give Britain a hand and keep their horrid nation afloat?

I'm just a bit tired of a certain brainless Brit troll making hit and run comments about the US (like the Korean War comment, for instance) when ALL of Western Europe would have been speaking
German and then Russian without our assistance.

There's nothing worse than a stupid ingrate dope! I won't let his pathetic comments pass by
unchallenged.  And you should stop mischaracterizing my posts.


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, he calls it a crisis yet only 15% shutdown has occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the owners of Tyson Foods and Smithfield Farms.
> 
> Tell that to the thousands of workers who are now sick from the virus with some of them eventually dying.
> 
> They know more about this than you do. I'm going to believe them over some far right radical conservative moron on a message board who has no idea what they're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really bloviate, dana.  Eighty got sick at Smithfield out of 3800 employed at that location.  That is 2.1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true that's six times the national infection rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than half the rate for the flu, even with a vaccine-
> Here's a rundown of some important statistics based on the best available data.
> 
> 5% to 20% -- Percentage of the U.S. population that will get the flu, on average, each year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Are Your Odds of Getting the Flu?
> 
> 
> WebMD answers general and specific questions about the flu, including the 2015-16 flu season, the virus's incubation period, and the number of people who die from the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com
Click to expand...


You seem to keep leaving out the fact that it's way more contagious.


----------



## depotoo

Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, he calls it a crisis yet only 15% shutdown has occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the owners of Tyson Foods and Smithfield Farms.
> 
> Tell that to the thousands of workers who are now sick from the virus with some of them eventually dying.
> 
> They know more about this than you do. I'm going to believe them over some far right radical conservative moron on a message board who has no idea what they're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really bloviate, dana.  Eighty got sick at Smithfield out of 3800 employed at that location.  That is 2.1%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If true that's six times the national infection rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than half the rate for the flu, even with a vaccine-
> Here's a rundown of some important statistics based on the best available data.
> 
> 5% to 20% -- Percentage of the U.S. population that will get the flu, on average, each year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Are Your Odds of Getting the Flu?
> 
> 
> WebMD answers general and specific questions about the flu, including the 2015-16 flu season, the virus's incubation period, and the number of people who die from the flu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.webmd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to keep leaving out the fact that it's way more contagious.
Click to expand...

Yet less got it than half the normal rate of transmission of the flu...


----------



## Pogo

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a hateful bunch of claptrap, Eric. Britain stood up to Hitler's bombings and the sinking of their supply ships and they refused to surrender! Of course we helped them!!!! I would hate to have you making decisions if another maniac like that rises again in Europe or anywhere else
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't get your bloomers all twisted up into a knot.  Where did I ever claim we shouldn't give Britain a hand and keep their horrid nation afloat?
> 
> I'm just a bit tired of a certain brainless Brit troll making hit and run comments about the US (like the Korean War comment, for instance) when ALL of Western Europe would have been speaking
> German and then Russian without our assistance.
> 
> There's nothing worse than a stupid ingrate dope! I won't let his pathetic comments pass by
> unchallenged.  And you should stop mischaracterizing my posts.
Click to expand...


Oh well then you're gonna love this one Winston....

​


----------



## Olde Europe

Dana7360 said:


> The food producers have been warning that the meat supply chain is strained and in trouble.
> 
> Now Tyson says the food supply chain is breaking.
> 
> To the people who scream we don't need shutdowns. This is what happens when there is no shutdown. People get sick. They can't go to work. There is no one to replace them so the plant has to shut down. Countless animals have to be killed and not used for food.
> 
> It's impossible to social distance in these jobs so the virus is running freely to infect everyone in those plants. So the plants have to shutdown.
> 
> This is what would happen to all of our society if we had not shutdown.
> 
> You all are causing the shutdowns to have to last much longer with your rallies and forcing openings of states before it's safe.
> 
> Meanwhile, you all are going to have to pay a lot more money for your meat fix. I won't. I don't eat it.
> 
> Keep being stupid. You're going to destroy this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson Foods warns that 'the food supply chain is breaking' as plants close



Have you been given any information as to why your thread on the pathetic working conditions in meat processing plants ended up incorporated in this one on Lil Rocket Man's survival (or not) of surgery (or something)?  I mean, cutting up fatty meat, okay, but...  That's disgusting.


----------



## dcbl

Olde Europe said:


> Have you been given any information as to why your thread on the pathetic working conditions in meat processing plants ended up incorporated in this one on Lil Rocket Man's survival (or not) of surgery (or something)? I mean, cutting up fatty meat, okay, but... That's disgusting.


mods are trigger happy; this should have been left in current events; I made a similar thread that got placed here too

a moderator meant to merge with another thread


----------



## Dana7360

Olde Europe said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The food producers have been warning that the meat supply chain is strained and in trouble.
> 
> Now Tyson says the food supply chain is breaking.
> 
> To the people who scream we don't need shutdowns. This is what happens when there is no shutdown. People get sick. They can't go to work. There is no one to replace them so the plant has to shut down. Countless animals have to be killed and not used for food.
> 
> It's impossible to social distance in these jobs so the virus is running freely to infect everyone in those plants. So the plants have to shutdown.
> 
> This is what would happen to all of our society if we had not shutdown.
> 
> You all are causing the shutdowns to have to last much longer with your rallies and forcing openings of states before it's safe.
> 
> Meanwhile, you all are going to have to pay a lot more money for your meat fix. I won't. I don't eat it.
> 
> Keep being stupid. You're going to destroy this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyson Foods warns that 'the food supply chain is breaking' as plants close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been given any information as to why your thread on the pathetic working conditions in meat processing plants ended up incorporated in this one on Lil Rocket Man's survival (or not) of surgery (or something)?  I mean, cutting up fatty meat, okay, but...  That's disgusting.
Click to expand...




I was wondering how this thread ended up merged into one about North Korea.

I was going to read through the rest of the thread then put up a post about it. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Dana7360

This thread should never have been merged with a thread about the leader of North Korea.

The thread I created was in current events. It has absolutely nothing to do with North Korea or their leader.

Please separate my thread, put it back where it was and belongs in current events.


----------



## francoHFW

Lewdog said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line.  We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
Click to expand...

And by far the worst one....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lewdog said:


> Saw this report from a verified source.
> 
> View attachment 327849



The ChiComs probably took him out for getting too close to Trump


----------



## francoHFW

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a hateful bunch of claptrap, Eric. Britain stood up to Hitler's bombings and the sinking of their supply ships and they refused to surrender! Of course we helped them!!!! I would hate to have you making decisions if another maniac like that rises again in Europe or anywhere else
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't get your bloomers all twisted up into a knot.  Where did I ever claim we shouldn't give Britain a hand and keep their horrid nation afloat?
> 
> I'm just a bit tired of a certain brainless Brit troll making hit and run comments about the US (like the Korean War comment, for instance) when ALL of Western Europe would have been speaking
> German and then Russian without our assistance.
> 
> There's nothing worse than a stupid ingrate dope! I won't let his pathetic comments pass by
> unchallenged.  And you should stop mischaracterizing my posts.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile, many thanks to the GOP for wrecking the treaty of Versailles and the league of Nations and the world economy in 1929 and allowing Hitler and Japanese militarists to run wild until they finally attacked us. Great job! Always a disaster....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I think democrats fell out of love with KJU when he talked peace with South Korea.


----------



## beautress

theHawk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this story he is in a "Vegetative State"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong Un in ‘vegetative state,’ Japanese media report says
> 
> 
> North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetative state” after he underwent heart surgery earlier this month, a Japanese magazine says. The weekly Shukan Gendai reported Friday that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, have to be cautious here, because a lot of stories about Kim, like how he executed his Mistress or had his uncle fed to dogs (A dog eating a Korean! What a twist!) turned out to be untrue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see some news that they had asked Chinese medical experts to come and try to save him.
> 
> It also mentioned his younger sister would be next in line.  We could see the fall of one of the last "Communist" countries in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The “last communist” country?
> 
> You people have no shame in covering for China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you read?  My post says "one of the last."  You are either illiterate or you tried to misquote my post just to make an attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, okay, “one of the last” communist countries?
> 
> Vietnam, Laos, Cuba all communist as well.
> Then many more “socialist” countries (communist-lite) ruled by communists like Venezuela, Congo, Uruguay, Algeria, Zambia, Nicaragua, Ecuador, Ethiopia and several more.
> 
> Then of course our very own communist party, the Democrat Party who’s ideals are aligned 100% with the Bolsheviks of Stalin.
> So, let’s stop pretending communism isn’t a threat to humanity or that it wouldn’t be if North Korea fell.
> 
> Carry on, dipshit.
Click to expand...

Ran across an article about how Russia treats its discoverers of past indiscretions, theHawk.  The finder of some mass graves from Stalin's era was promptly accused of being a pedophile. That worked for the woman hating on the McMartin Child Care center in California a few years ago. She claimed the McMartin's son had abused her very young preschool child, who showed evidence she had been molested. It turned out the woman's boyfriend did the crime, and she had a long history of schizophrenia, which she kept secret from the court until someone uncovered it. The McMartin's son had been put in jail with inmates who hated pedophiles, so guess how they punish such accused people. And the family lost their business, and the son was not allowed to attend his parent's funeral due to being in jail for pedophilia suspicion.

Pedophilia seems to be the criminal woman's choice of getting rid of a man these days as she tearfully points the finger at her male adversary she desires to punish with a horrific accusation. I think the courts here in America would be well-served to make certain that pedophilia occurred with hard evidence that he actually did do the crime. How many men sit in prison for pedophilia they didn't commit? And in addition to their sitting in jail endless years, when and if they ever get out, they have the humiliation of more justice dealings with endless parole for life of checking in with a parole office, and if they are again accused falsely, it's a jail sentence with a terminal death in prison for life. They are not allowed to see family, visitation of all their children is cancelled forever, and people who don't know it will never look at the accused with a friendly eye again, even if he is let out of prison when someone else's DNA matches the child's specimen if caught soon enough. Often the courts will not even hear the new evidence, so the innocent man in prison for a false narrative accusation of pedophilia is fried for life.

Several years ago, the Northwestern University provided a class on criminal justice to students who had to check out the dna samples with the prisoner's DNA who kept saying he didn't commit any crime of rape. Guess what. 16% of the men were proved innocent of the charges against them with solid proof, and not all of them got out of jail in less than a year because of fear in the justice department that if they expose their superior, their promotions are done for life in the justice dept. Nobody wants to go to bat for an innocent inmate when they will get a huge demotion or firing out of it, not to mention the other person's best friends being mad their pal's reputation is on the line.

And that's when there is plenty of real evidence.

Crimes that cannot be proved are another deal. Two partners in crime can also be coached into throwing false charges at a man who is innocent, but he gets put in jail because the jury is misled by the pair who decided he deserved to go to jail, and 9 times out of 10, they or one of their important others did the crime. My guess is that a good 40% of "criminals" in jail without solid proof, on hearsay evidence didn't do the crime, because it's really easy to make people hate an innocent man by playing dirty court games that can do just that.

Just remember, if socialists rule, what happened to Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavenaugh can happen every day of the week for merely pointing out what a Hillary Clinton did do that in past years has put other people in jail who claimed to their dying day they didn't do the crime. You want that in this country? Well, just vote the socialists into power, and you got prisons full of people who did nothing wrong whatsoever, but the prison administration questions these "I didn't do it" prisoners with several bouts of putting them in solitary confinement for not confessing their "crime" to a counsellor at the prison. And those solitary confinements can go unnoticed for 6 weeks or more, when the law of the state may say no solitary confinement for more than a week or 3 days, or whatever the state law says. Who's gonna go to bat for someone accused of using a toddler for a sex toy? Exactly nobody, often including a witless assigned attorney who is convinced that in spite of his client's passionate denial of such a crime, that the client did the crime, and that lying is how criminals get off the hook if you let them as a certified notion. 

Just sayin'. 




			He Found One of Stalin’s Mass Graves. Now He’s in Jail.


----------



## francoHFW

CrusaderFrank said:


> I think democrats fell out of love with KJU when he talked peace with South Korea.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think democrats fell out of love with KJU when he talked peace with South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> the real world knows that you have no clue to what is going on. Change the channel and get some reality for crying out loud....
Click to expand...


----------



## beautress

francoHFW said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think democrats fell out of love with KJU when he talked peace with South Korea.
Click to expand...

Mr. FrancoHFW, have you looked at grocery prices going through the ceiling on certain items since the CV-19 scare started? Now they're saying we won't even get to buy meat in a few days or weeks due to the great shutdown of America that kills off seniors collecting the social security they prepaid for 40 or 50 years. That's to get this congress off the hook for stealing people's social security money to save the whales, and anything else the privileged few lifers in Congress want to spend taxpayer money on. Who are the taxpayers to them? Blobs who don't deserve to reap the interest their money should have earned if they didn't have their social security savings expropriated from their salaries for a lifetime? Do tell me.


----------



## citygator

Lewdog said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comment like that shows you have no idea about the history of the region or how global politics work.  View attachment 328381
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve lived in Asia. Hong Kong actually. You? I have open to listen though. His influence was raised by Trump. Big mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you lived there doesn't make you intelligent enough to understand the things being discussed in this thread.
> 
> That's like saying because someone lives next to a hospital they can do heart surgery.
Click to expand...

Adds to my perspective. Your posts come from the perspective of your mom’s basement. North Korea is unable to “change the world”. It is an overstatement. Wuhan changed the world.  Velco changed the world. NK.. meh, a regime change that couldn’t get too much worse for its people.  I wish them luck if they get new leadership.


----------



## Lewdog

citygator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comment like that shows you have no idea about the history of the region or how global politics work.  View attachment 328381
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve lived in Asia. Hong Kong actually. You? I have open to listen though. His influence was raised by Trump. Big mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you lived there doesn't make you intelligent enough to understand the things being discussed in this thread.
> 
> That's like saying because someone lives next to a hospital they can do heart surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adds to my perspective. Your posts come from the perspective of your mom’s basement. North Korea is unable to “change the world”. It is an overstatement. Wuhan changed the world.  Velco changed the world. NK.. meh, a regime change that couldn’t get too much worse for its people.  I wish them luck if they get new leadership.
Click to expand...


And you have absolutely no clue what I know and have experienced in life.  You may be able to learn something like language through submersion, but you don't become more intelligent through it.  You continue to say North Korea and the death of Kim won't matter to the world, but you have not said a single thing as to why other than that Kim is insignificant... which isn't an answer.


----------



## citygator

Lewdog said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comment like that shows you have no idea about the history of the region or how global politics work.  View attachment 328381
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve lived in Asia. Hong Kong actually. You? I have open to listen though. His influence was raised by Trump. Big mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you lived there doesn't make you intelligent enough to understand the things being discussed in this thread.
> 
> That's like saying because someone lives next to a hospital they can do heart surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adds to my perspective. Your posts come from the perspective of your mom’s basement. North Korea is unable to “change the world”. It is an overstatement. Wuhan changed the world.  Velco changed the world. NK.. meh, a regime change that couldn’t get too much worse for its people.  I wish them luck if they get new leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have absolutely no clue what I know and have experienced in life.  You may be able to learn something like language through submersion, but you don't become more intelligent through it.  You continue to say North Korea and the death of Kim won't matter to the world, but you have not said a single thing as to why other than that Kim is insignificant... which isn't an answer.
Click to expand...

The original statement was that it will “change the world”. No significant support. I challenged that line with an simple statement that they are not militarily nor economically powerful. You chimed in like a fool claiming “no way”. I said “way”. You said “no way” again. Then you get preachy about intelligence?  You crack me up dude. Like a clown, you amuse me. 

If you want to make an argument make one. If not, don’t. You haven’t earned shit in in life to make any statements on intelligence “lewdog”.


----------



## Lewdog

citygator said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comment like that shows you have no idea about the history of the region or how global politics work.  View attachment 328381
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve lived in Asia. Hong Kong actually. You? I have open to listen though. His influence was raised by Trump. Big mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you lived there doesn't make you intelligent enough to understand the things being discussed in this thread.
> 
> That's like saying because someone lives next to a hospital they can do heart surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adds to my perspective. Your posts come from the perspective of your mom’s basement. North Korea is unable to “change the world”. It is an overstatement. Wuhan changed the world.  Velco changed the world. NK.. meh, a regime change that couldn’t get too much worse for its people.  I wish them luck if they get new leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have absolutely no clue what I know and have experienced in life.  You may be able to learn something like language through submersion, but you don't become more intelligent through it.  You continue to say North Korea and the death of Kim won't matter to the world, but you have not said a single thing as to why other than that Kim is insignificant... which isn't an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original statement was that it will “change the world”. No significant support. I challenged that line with an simple statement that they are not militarily nor economically powerful. You chimed in like a fool claiming “no way”. I said “way”. You said “no way” again. Then you get preachy about intelligence?  You crack me up dude. Like a clown, you amuse me.
> 
> If you want to make an argument make one. If not, don’t. You haven’t earned shit in in life to make any statements on intelligence “lewdog”.
Click to expand...


And if you read the thread you would clearly see where I talked about the fact of WHY it is significant and it has nothing to do with the "power" of North Korea.

Your ad hominem attack shows me you thought people would just accept your opinion without supporting information as facts.  Next you going to tell me you know ad hominem attacks better than others on the forum because you once bought a coffee at the Rome airport once?  I've never heard a worse argument as to why someone has a better understanding on history and global politics... because they lived somewhere once. I'm not asking you about the best place to get kimchi.


----------



## citygator

Lewdog said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy dying doesn’t change the world. He’s a two bit wannabe dictator who has no money no weapons and no world power.  If Trump hadn’t kissed this guy on the lips we would barely talk about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comment like that shows you have no idea about the history of the region or how global politics work.  View attachment 328381
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’ve lived in Asia. Hong Kong actually. You? I have open to listen though. His influence was raised by Trump. Big mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you lived there doesn't make you intelligent enough to understand the things being discussed in this thread.
> 
> That's like saying because someone lives next to a hospital they can do heart surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adds to my perspective. Your posts come from the perspective of your mom’s basement. North Korea is unable to “change the world”. It is an overstatement. Wuhan changed the world.  Velco changed the world. NK.. meh, a regime change that couldn’t get too much worse for its people.  I wish them luck if they get new leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have absolutely no clue what I know and have experienced in life.  You may be able to learn something like language through submersion, but you don't become more intelligent through it.  You continue to say North Korea and the death of Kim won't matter to the world, but you have not said a single thing as to why other than that Kim is insignificant... which isn't an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original statement was that it will “change the world”. No significant support. I challenged that line with an simple statement that they are not militarily nor economically powerful. You chimed in like a fool claiming “no way”. I said “way”. You said “no way” again. Then you get preachy about intelligence?  You crack me up dude. Like a clown, you amuse me.
> 
> If you want to make an argument make one. If not, don’t. You haven’t earned shit in in life to make any statements on intelligence “lewdog”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you read the thread you would clearly see where I talked about the fact of WHY it is significant and it has nothing to do with the "power" of North Korea.
> 
> Your ad hominem attack shows me you thought people would just accept your opinion without supporting information as facts.  Next you going to tell me you know ad hominem attacks better than others on the forum because you once bought a coffee at the Rome airport once?  I've never heard a worse argument as to why someone has a better understanding on history and global politics... because they lived somewhere once. I'm not asking you about the best place to get kimchi.
Click to expand...

You attacked my statement with a personal insult on post #154. Feel free to point me to your analysis you dropped on NK if it actually exists. I saw none by you - just the usual message board bravado. Like I said. I’m open to read it. I’m starting to doubt you have any experiences outside your county.


----------



## blastoff

One sensational report I saw said he was brain dead.

Leave it to the NK folks to come up with a stupid euphemism instead of just admitting Kim’s become a card carrying Dimocrat.


----------



## Mac1958

Hey, here's some good news!

While countries around the world remain in the dark about the fat kid's condition, TRUMP has extra special secret connections and has "a good idea" of what's what:








						Trump: ‘I do have a very good idea’ about Kim Jong Un
					

The president had previously dismissed news reports that North Korea’s leader was gravely ill or possibly dead.




					www.politico.com
				



We should have known!  Trump knows!  He has the best sources and inside info!  Believe me!


----------



## Mac-7

dcbl said:


> starvation and famine will wind up killing more people than the Chinese virus


True

And victims of the shutdown will linger in their misery much longer that the ones who die outright from the chinese disease


----------



## Doc7505

Tommy Tainant said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His brain is probably still in better state than Trumps.
Click to expand...


~~~~~~
Only a dyed in the wool, ideologic Communist Democrat would agree with you.. Obviously you are one of them...


----------



## Doc7505

toobfreak said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
Click to expand...


~~~~~~
The Hermit Nation has plenty of insider Commies to take his place. We can only wait and see what the future can bring...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, here's some good news!
> 
> While countries around the world remain in the dark about the fat kid's condition, TRUMP has extra special secret connections and has "a good idea" of what's what:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: ‘I do have a very good idea’ about Kim Jong Un
> 
> 
> The president had previously dismissed news reports that North Korea’s leader was gravely ill or possibly dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should have known!  Trump knows!  He has the best sources and inside info!  Believe me!


They are big mates so it makes sense.


----------



## eddiew

eddiew said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, the Democratic Party's role model and hero might be dead? What will happen to  to all those mail in ballots from North Korea now? Is that why Biden visited his bosses in Red China recently, to make new arrangements for those?
> 
> In any case, it's a sad day for the Obama Legacy, black armband times for sure for the Left.
> 
> 
> 
> I prayed ... I'm afraid God got the wrong guy  Trumps good buddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there was ever a doubt about how big a moron you are, this post removed all doubt.
> 
> And for that, I thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron  ? Me?  Me and Trump are smart We have big brains  Smarter than generals scientists  doctors ,,,,,,and btw smarter than republicans  posting here who have their heads up trumps butt
Click to expand...

almost all doc


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, here's some good news!
> 
> While countries around the world remain in the dark about the fat kid's condition, TRUMP has extra special secret connections and has "a good idea" of what's what:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump: ‘I do have a very good idea’ about Kim Jong Un
> 
> 
> The president had previously dismissed news reports that North Korea’s leader was gravely ill or possibly dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should have known!  Trump knows!  He has the best sources and inside info!  Believe me!



He knows more than the genitals.


----------



## Doc7505

Votto said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Japanese media that is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese Media Reports Kim Jong Un is in a "Vegetable State"
> 
> 
> According to a Japanese media outlet, North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un is in a “vegetable state” after a botched heart surgery. […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be good news for the world.  I believe he was the last in the family line and his eventual replacement might possibly finally be more open to moving the country into a more friendly progressive posture with the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ His sister is next in line, but seeing how that culture treats women, the NK Army might move against her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe she is responsible for his demise, much like how Stalin murdered Lennon in the former USSR.
> 
> It's how despots roll.
Click to expand...


~~~~~~
Not John Lennon, but Vladimir Lenin....


----------



## TemplarKormac




----------



## basquebromance

who will die 1st? Justice Ginsburg or Kim Jong Un?


----------



## basquebromance

if he is dead, North Korea's obesity rate is now 0 percent


----------



## Dalia

3 Scenarios for Kim Jong Un’s Mysterious Absence explaination in the link below

Scenario 1: Kim reappears in full control.

Scenario 2: Kim remains unseen, potentially incapacitated for longer.

Scenario 3: Kim is dead or incapable of governing.

3 Scenarios for Kim Jong Un’s Mysterious Absence


----------



## Nostra




----------



## skye

*Kim Jong-un appears in public, North Korean state media report*
"KCNA news agency reports that the North Korean leader cut the ribbon at the opening of a fertiliser factory.

It adds that people at the factory "broke into thunderous cheers of hurrah" when he appeared on Friday."








2 hours ago 









						Kim Jong-un appears in public, North Korean state media report
					

The reported appearance comes amid speculation over the North Korean leader's health.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## skye

The President.

I, for one, am glad to see he is back, and well! Lokman Karadag 洛克曼 on Twitter

— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) May 2, 2020


----------



## Corazon

I knew Kim Jong-un was alive!


----------



## Dalia

Kim Jong-un dead? Mysterious removal at major square hints at major announcement - THE removal of two portraits and a statue from Kim Il-Sung Square in Pyongyang has triggered further speculation about the well-being of Supreme Leader Kim Jong-un - with one expert suggesting the move could precede confirmation that he had in fact died.

*May 18, 2020 *

Kim Jong-un dead? Mysterious removal at major square hints at major announcement - expert


----------



## xyz

Dalia said:


> Kim Jong-un dead? Mysterious removal at major square hints at major announcement - THE removal of two portraits and a statue from Kim Il-Sung Square in Pyongyang has triggered further speculation about the well-being of Supreme Leader Kim Jong-un - with one expert suggesting the move could precede confirmation that he had in fact died.
> 
> *May 18, 2020 *
> 
> Kim Jong-un dead? Mysterious removal at major square hints at major announcement - expert


That's interesting, but I'm not  sure it means anything.

This all reminds me of the time Putin didn't go out in public for about 2 weeks and a lot of people speculated that he was dead.


----------

